# So long January! Driveler #5, or maybe #6, who knows?



## Kendallbearden (Jan 29, 2012)

Let get this thing started


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

Stupid..



































That is all.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 29, 2012)

david w. said:


> Stupid..
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


 
OH MY GOSH! 


I haven't sent you your daily PM! 


Don't worry, i'm on it


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

IM going with nic.Wait on meeee.....


----------



## pbradley (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't like the paint, the carpet smells funny and where's the air hockey table?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 29, 2012)

pbradley said:


> I don't like the paint, the carpet smells funny and where's the air hockey table?



Talk to david w. He's pretty good at all that interior decorating and such


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

pbradley said:


> I don't like the paint, the carpet smells funny and where's the air hockey table?



Did you hear anything about free beer? They told me there would be free beer. I don't see any....


----------



## pbradley (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did you hear anything about free beer? They told me there would be free beer. I don't see any....



I don't drink, so that wouldn't have gotten me in here any way. Now, mention a set of green eyed red head twins, on the other hand...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Did you hear anything about free beer? They told me there would be free beer. I don't see any....



That was only for those who showed up with a VIP wrist-band.  I guess you didn't get the memo


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

pbradley said:


> I don't drink, so that wouldn't have gotten me in here any way. Now, mention a set of green eyed red head twins, on the other hand...







Kendallbearden said:


> That was only for those who showed up with a VIP wrist-band.  I guess you didn't get the memo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2012)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!  Think I might carry the wife fishing at the plantation, let me find my kevlar vest, safety glasses and hard hat first . . .




That gal is DANGEROUS with a rod and reel.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!! Think I might carry the wife fishing at the plantation, let me find my kevlar vest, safety glasses and hard hat first . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Most women are when you put a rod in their hand ........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2012)

Too windy to fish, guess I'll just stay here and straighten up my fishing/hunting/office room up.


----------



## Self! (Jan 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too windy to fish, guess I'll just stay here and straighten up my fishing/hunting/office room up.




Just call your nephews over...they will take care of all that for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, 2 shots of likker later and still nothing accomplished.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Lil Stalker is still sick.  I am going to ride out and see him in a little while.

I was killing some time and walked over to the pond for a few minutes with my ultralight outfit and a small curl tail grub. Caught a few small bass and this nice bluegill. All I had for size comparison was a pack of cigs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> That was only for those who showed up with a VIP wrist-band.  I guess you didn't get the memo



Too bad David was sporting a shiny chain linked double wrist set.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Too windy to fish, guess I'll just stay here and straighten up my fishing/hunting/office room up.



Are you ignoring yer PMs? 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Lil Stalker is still sick.  I am going to ride out and see him in a little while.
> 
> I was killing some time and walked over to the pond for a few minutes with my ultralight outfit and a small curl tail grub. Caught a few small bass and this nice bluegill. All I had for size comparison was a pack of cigs.



Poor baby stalker! I hope he gets to feeling better real soon!  Nice fish! I haven't been fishing in a while. I miss it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Who's the bonehead that let the idjit with only 8 toes start a driveler?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's the bonehead that let the idjit with only 8 toes start a driveler?



Uhhhh......how you know about dem toes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhh......how you know about dem toes?



David W. told me.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's the bonehead that let the idjit with only 8 toes start a driveler?


 
Whatchoo talkin bout? 
I'm a professional drivel thread starter 



Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhh......how you know about dem toes?


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> David W. told me.


 
I was wondering too. I thought you was stawkin me 

But if David told you, that's ok


----------



## Hankus (Jan 29, 2012)

I is a duck huntering so y'all be quiet.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone got a heated blankie so I can thaw out? brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I is a duck huntering so y'all be quiet.



OK!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Anyone got a heated blankie so I can thaw out? brrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Here's a shot of likker....it'll help quicker


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2012)

Just threw some chops on the grill & dang they's smellin' gooood! Mmmmm!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 29, 2012)

Gonna grill up a pizza on the BGE!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone got a heated blankie so I can thaw out? brrrrrrrrrrrrrr



So you need warmin up huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OK!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot of likker....it'll help quicker


Oh gawd, I'll be crashin into things in no time  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you need warmin up huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2012)

Chocolate ice cream with chocolate syrup.


----------



## kracker (Jan 29, 2012)

I've found that the best machine at the gym for impressing chicks is the ATM out front.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> I've found that the best machine at the gym for impressing chicks is the ATM out front.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> I've found that the best machine at the gym for impressing chicks is the ATM out front.



Not with my bank account. I gotta impress them with my bacon cooking skills!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Not with my bank account. I gotta impress them with my bacon cooking skills!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Serious auto correct fail going on now!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6680983&posted=1#post6680983


----------



## Crickett (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Serious auto correct fail going on now!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6680983&posted=1#post6680983



That is funny!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Turns out "I like big hairy men" is the new edited to remove profanity....

This could get interesting.....


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Turns out "I like big hairy men" is the new edited to remove profanity....
> 
> This could get interesting.....



he he he.


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> David W. told me.



so much for privacy.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

david w. said:


> he he he.





Nic is going to be flattered before it is all over!


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

kendallberaden,Come here so i can give u yo birthday present.


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Nic is going to be flattered before it is all over!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

david w. said:


> kendallberaden,Come here so i can give u yo birthday present.



I thought the forum clock was kb's present?


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I thought the forum clock was kb's present?



Thats part of it.I have something else fo him.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

david w. said:


> Thats part of it.I have something else fo him.



Poor idjit....

He means well....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

david w. said:


> he he he.



 you need to tell us something???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to tell us something???



Howdy, Keebs!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to tell us something???



Why do you have a KendallBearden avatar?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to tell us something???



Love the avatar.... reminds me of my sons mama....


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you need to tell us something???



Hmmmmmmm,























I like cheeseeeeeee.

I told ya something.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy, Keebs!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do you have a KendallBearden avatar?


 birfday present?


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Love the avatar.... reminds me of my sons mama....


 


david w. said:


> Hmmmmmmm,
> 
> I like cheeseeeeeee.
> 
> I told ya something.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

test, well I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-
I'll be it's For REAL!


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> test, well I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-
> I'll be it's For REAL!



HE HE HE!





I think i ate to many brownies.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> test, well I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-
> I'll be it's For REAL!



Okay Keebs. 

We've called Wobbert-Woo!  lots of things through the years but I don't recall "big and hairy".  

I still like him though, either way.     




(Even if he leads Fishbait astray and gets him into twubble)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> test, well I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-
> I'll be it's For REAL!





oh really.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

The possiblities are endless for fun with this!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay Keebs.
> 
> We've called Wobbert-Woo!  lots of things through the years but I don't recall "big and hairy".
> 
> ...


I can think of other names to call him too......


threeleggedpigmy said:


> oh really.



well, I also like dark haired, short guys too, OH and I am partial to blond hair, blue eyed guys, although I know better than to even attempt to get serious with one Oooohh, oh, oh, I also like kinda skinny tall guys too!
NOW, just WHO do I get to *congratulate* on changing the "edited for profanity" phrase?!?!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 29, 2012)

david w. said:


> HE HE HE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



send em my way


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> send em my way



Brownies or big hairy guys?


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can think of other names to call him too......
> 
> 
> well, I also like dark haired, short guys too, OH and I am partial to blond hair, blue eyed guys, although I know better than to even attempt to get serious with one Oooohh, oh, oh, I also like kinda skinny tall guys too!
> NOW, just WHO do I get to *congratulate* on changing the "edited for profanity" phrase?!?!



You left out bald and slightly graying...

Fishbait gonna be hurt.    




Them three legged Aussies are kinda hawt too.  



SPEAKING OF!!! 

Trying to talk Bait into taking me to Perry this weekend so I can drool over RJ and J-Paul from Swamp People.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Brownies or big hairy guys?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You left out bald and slightly graying...
> 
> Fishbait gonna be hurt.
> 
> ...


well duh, as much as I drool over him every time we get together, I just assumed that was a "given"!

Where they gonna be & for what?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Brownies or big hairy guys?








I wouls say the one you need butter for, but.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well duh, as much as I drool over him every time we get together, I just assumed that was a "given"!
> 
> Where they gonna be & for what?





He said you didn't pinch his hiney this time.      


That Outdoors show up at Perry this weekend. Not sure if I really wanna go or not. I mean I do, to see (oogle) them, but I don't have a reason to go other than them.


But I guess they're good enough reason.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I wouls say the one you need butter for, but.....



Do tell....


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I wouls say the one you need butter for, but.....



HOly batman.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I wouls say the one you need butter for, but.....


Someone say butter??


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 29, 2012)

Geez I just wanted some brownies!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Allrite folks, I am gonna check out for a lil bit... Gonna go out and try and end an armadillos rein of terror on my backyard.

I got a  Marlin .22 just dying to do some landscaping....


----------



## david w. (Jan 29, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez I just wanted some brownies!



With some big hairy men on tha side.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2012)

Fishbro hung around long enough to help me find what the dogs have been rolling in..... let's just say my last koi is dead. Oh man is he dead..... all three dogs smell absolutely putrid.
Anyway, my most heartfelt thanks to Bugsy-boo for letting him come up. We got the whole property figured out and i already know where my stands are going next year. We jumped several hogs in different places, a couple deer, and a turkey hen. We saw places today we never even knew existed. 
 Fishbro is headed home and all my stands, feeders, and camera's are now in the back yard. Gonna call the welding guy in the next couple of days. 
Time for a Hungry Man salisbury steak dinner...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> He said you didn't pinch his hiney this time.
> 
> 
> That Outdoors show up at Perry this weekend. Not sure if I really wanna go or not. I mean I do, to see (oogle) them, but I don't have a reason to go other than them.
> ...


 Then WHO'S DID I pinch?!?!  tell him I'll make up for it next face time we have!
I'd rather see ......... shoot, brain freeze........ the one that sez "Choot'em Liz"!!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Allrite folks, I am gonna check out for a lil bit... Gonna go out and try and end an armadillos rein of terror on my backyard.
> 
> I got a  Marlin .22 just dying to do some landscaping....


Hey, hope your minnieme is feeling better!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbro hung around long enough to help me find what the dogs have been rolling in..... let's just say my last koi is dead. Oh man is he dead..... all three dogs smell absolutely putrid.
> Anyway, my most heartfelt thanks to Bugsy-boo for letting him come up. We got the whole property figured out and i already know where my stands are going next year. We jumped several hogs in different places, a couple deer, and a turkey hen. We saw places today we never even knew existed.
> Fishbro is headed home and all my stands, feeders, and camera's are now in the back yard. Gonna call the welding guy in the next couple of days.
> Time for a Hungry Man salisbury steak dinner...




Yeah yeah yeah, yall's bromantic weekend has come to an end and he's boo-hoo-ing on the phone to me all the way home.     

He's already been pinned down. His repayment for leaving me home with two sick kids and no working clothes dryer is that he's taking me to Adel to look at shotguns this Saturday and then next Saturday, we're gonna detour to Butler before we go sling some arrows with Muddy to see if Bo still has my Franchi if Adel doesn't have one with the all weather stock.    

Well, off to bed. Another work week is upon us.  

Night yall.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

No armadillo in the yard yet

I am gonna bust him before long!




rhbama3 said:


> Fishbro hung around long enough to help me find what the dogs have been rolling in..... let's just say my last koi is dead. Oh man is he dead..... all three dogs smell absolutely putrid.
> Anyway, my most heartfelt thanks to Bugsy-boo for letting him come up. We got the whole property figured out and i already know where my stands are going next year. We jumped several hogs in different places, a couple deer, and a turkey hen. We saw places today we never even knew existed.
> Fishbro is headed home and all my stands, feeders, and camera's are now in the back yard. Gonna call the welding guy in the next couple of days.
> Time for a Hungry Man salisbury steak dinner...



Sounds like a good weekend! Now is the time to scout deer! No worries about busting them out of a bed. I learn my deer spots in turkey season most years!



Keebs said:


> Then WHO'S DID I pinch?!?!  tell him I'll make up for it next face time we have!
> I'd rather see ......... shoot, brain freeze........ the one that sez "Choot'em Liz"!!
> 
> Hey, hope your minnieme is feeling better!



He is feeling a little better. I went out and got some sick boy sugar today. He ate some chicken noodle soup and 3 saltines while I was there. Poor lil guy. It hurts me to see him feel bad.



turtlebug said:


> Yeah yeah yeah, yall's bromantic weekend has come to an end and he's boo-hoo-ing on the phone to me all the way home.
> 
> He's already been pinned down. His repayment for leaving me home with two sick kids and no working clothes dryer is that he's taking me to Adel to look at shotguns this Saturday and then next Saturday, we're gonna detour to Butler before we go sling some arrows with Muddy to see if Bo still has my Franchi if Adel doesn't have one with the all weather stock.
> 
> ...



Nite, T-bug!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You left out bald and slightly graying...
> 
> Fishbait gonna be hurt.
> 
> ...




Thanks, your not Bad yourself. 

Good Night Miss Tbug


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

Anything exciting happenin' tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Anything exciting happenin' tonight?



We are all waiting in eager anticipation, teetering on the edge of our seats, purple from holding our breath, to find out if Sugar Plum got her cell phone back or not...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We are all waiting in eager anticipation, teetering on the edge of our seats, purple from holding our breath, to find out if Sugar Plum got her cell phone back or not...





Yes. I got it back. It took them 3 hours, but they found it on a road somewhere on Rum Creek


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yes. I got it back. It took them 3 hours, but they found it on a road somewhere on Rum Creek



On a road????

Good thing his head is attached to his shoulders by his neck!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Them three legged Aussies are kinda hawt too.



 another *duh* one that I failed to comment on........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On a road????
> 
> Good thing his head is attached to his shoulders by his neck!!





Hayley admit to being the one that dropped it. She had it in the pocket on the front of her sweatshirt, so it just fell out while they were walking. I'm just glad it was a closed gate road, so nobody could have driven over it. 

I told them to forget taking it next time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley admit to being the one that dropped it. She had it in the pocket on the front of her sweatshirt, so it just fell out while they were walking. I'm just glad it was a closed gate road, so nobody could have driven over it.
> 
> I told them to forget taking it next time



They are on cell phone restriction..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

I wanna kill that dillo something bad! My backyard looks like a bombing range! I did get the fun of whack a mole today... I saw one pushing dirt... went inside and got the .22.. came back out and shot him underneath the dirt. Funny thing is, I didn't have to bury him!

I need treat the yard for critters, but I sure hate to with lil man rambiling around and my little dog too. Maybe I will just shoot all offenders!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley admit to being the one that dropped it. She had it in the pocket on the front of her sweatshirt, so it just fell out while they were walking. I'm just glad it was a closed gate road, so nobody could have driven over it.
> 
> I told them to forget taking it next time



Just make them be more responsible for it... Not a good idea to send someone to the woods without a phone in case of a bad situation...

He should want one for this very reason imho....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna kill that dillo something bad! My backyard looks like a bombing range! I did get the fun of whack a mole today... I saw one pushing dirt... went inside and got the .22.. came back out and shot him underneath the dirt. Funny thing is, I didn't have to bury him!
> 
> I need treat the yard for critters, but I sure hate to with lil man rambiling around and my little dog too. Maybe I will just shoot all offenders!



 how do ya treat a yard for critters?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Just make them be more responsible for it... Not a good idea to send someone to the woods without a phone in case of a bad situation...
> 
> He should want one for this very reason imho....



Ooooh, good idea. She could padlock the phone to a chain around his neck...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how do ya treat a yard for critters?



I was talking about poisoning mole crickets and the like....

Try to keep up! Didn't I tell you to pipe down a few days ago?????








Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ooooh, good idea. She could padlock the phone to a chain around his neck...



Whatever it takes...... I wouldn't want my family in the woods without a phone. I know I grew up in the days when we didn't have it, but it is here now, and it can save your life in a bad situation....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I was talking about poisoning mole crickets and the like....
> 
> Try to keep up! Didn't I tell you to pipe down a few days ago?????
> 
> ...



Or when his jeep gets stuck in the mud...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna kill that dillo something bad! My backyard looks like a bombing range! I did get the fun of whack a mole today... I saw one pushing dirt... went inside and got the .22.. came back out and shot him underneath the dirt. Funny thing is, I didn't have to bury him!


Last one we had here did some serious damage before moving on!!! ........Never did catch him/her

Glad him/her decided to move on!! We have been diller free for a couple of months now!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I was talking about poisoning mole crickets and the like....
> 
> Try to keep up! Didn't I tell you to pipe down a few days ago?????


OOooohhh, you meant poison, k, gotcha...........
Uuuuhhh, did you tell me that??????  Hhhhmmmm, so?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or when his jeep gets stuck in the mud...


 Now you know he ain't gonna get that thang Stuck!

Ok, 'nother weekend gone, time to call it a night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2012)

okay, 3 totally disgusting dogs hosed off, shampoo'd and washed off. Ever wrestle with a 110 pounds of stanky chocolate lab in a bathtub? It ain't easy.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Last one we had here did some serious damage before moving on!!! ........Never did catch him/her
> 
> Glad him/her decided to move on!! We have been diller free for a couple of months now!!



I hate em!!!! I have killed a few since I moved here, but this one has been giving me the slip. It is gonna happen!!



Keebs said:


> OOooohhh, you meant poison, k, gotcha...........
> Uuuuhhh, did you tell me that??????  Hhhhmmmm, so?
> 
> Now you know he ain't gonna get that thang Stuck!
> ...



Good nite Keebs!!

I'm gonna check on that dillo and hit the hay myself...

Good nite folks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Just make them be more responsible for it... Not a good idea to send someone to the woods without a phone in case of a bad situation...
> 
> He should want one for this very reason imho....



I wouldn't ever send them to the woods without it. But, I've told him it'll cost him an upgrade on the replacement if they ever lost it again 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ooooh, good idea. She could padlock the phone to a chain around his neck...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well it's back to work tomorrow...nighters folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's back to work tomorrow...nighters folks



You got a day off?? No fair....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a day off?? No fair....



wishful thinking...I was sick all last week!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 29, 2012)

goodnight folks...


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yes. I got it back. It took them 3 hours, but they found it on a road somewhere on Rum Creek



Are the gates locked down there, now?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 29, 2012)

david w. said:


> kendallberaden,Come here so i can give u yo birthday present.


 
I'm on my way shugams


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 29, 2012)

slip said:


> Are the gates locked down there, now?



I haven't been over there since my wreck. I think he mentioned a few that were hard to get to from too much water (the one he was on had water across it). I think most of the gates are still open. I prefer it when they're closed.


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I haven't been over there since my wreck. I think he mentioned a few that were hard to get to from too much water (the one he was on had water across it). I think most of the gates are still open. I prefer it when they're closed.



Yeah, i wish they would leave them locked... not that it does much good

Too much water huh? thats a good thing i guess .. since the lake was so dang low.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> With some big hairy men on tha side.



Is this the new moderator fantasy or reality?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's avoid this feeling on a Monday morning

as there is plenty of coffee available.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the drivelers today.  I hope that everyone survived the weekend and they are looking forward to drinking some of that good coffee and chewing the fat along with other fellow members here.

I've got lots of work to do today but this allergy and the cold temperature of currently 27 degrees this morning is putting me in "slow motion".


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let's avoid this feeling on a Monday morning
> 
> as there is plenty of coffee available.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the drivelers today.  I hope that everyone survived the weekend and they are looking forward to drinking some of that good coffee and chewing the fat along with other fellow members here.
> 
> I've got lots of work to do today but this allergy and the cold temperature of currently 27 degrees this morning is putting me in "slow motion".


MERNIN G, AND EE AND  ALL OF YE!!! its MUNDY


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

brrrrr... more coffee please!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's another cup sis. 

Mornin all

Seems like I missed a classic last night. Keebs likes big hairy men


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men- it's cold out .


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

The phrase "Simple minds are amused by simple things" comes to mind


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men- it's cold out .



You aint kiddin, I like to have froze my I like big bottomed women-I like big bottomed women-I like big bottomed women-off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2012)

grits..eggs...cheeeeeez an jalepeenyos.......thatl put led in yer pencil!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let's avoid this feeling on a Monday morning
> 
> as there is plenty of coffee available.


You're a good man, Charlie Brown............  


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the drivelers today.  I hope that everyone survived the weekend and they are looking forward to drinking some of that good coffee and chewing the fat along with other fellow members here.
> 
> I've got lots of work to do today but this allergy and the cold temperature of currently 27 degrees this morning is putting me in "slow motion".


 I saw pollen on my windshield yesterday!


blood on the ground said:


> MERNIN G, AND EE AND  ALL OF YE!!! its MUNDY


 yeah it is.........


Hankus said:


> Yep


YEeeeaaahhhuuuuppp!


SnowHunter said:


> brrrrr... more coffee please!


 


Sterlo58 said:


> Here's another cup sis.
> 
> Mornin all
> 
> Seems like I missed a classic last night. Keebs likes big hairy men


 among other types too...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men- it's cold out .





SnowHunter said:


> The phrase "Simple minds are amused by simple things" comes to mind


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men- it's cold out .



Yeah,  we knew you would like that. 


Good Morning ALL


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Good mornin drivelers!!!

_Lawd, what an awesome weekeend!!_


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yeah,  we knew you would like that.
> 
> 
> Good Morning ALL





Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin drivelers!!!
> 
> _Lawd, what an awesome weekeend!!_


 you too, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good morning kids


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin drivelers!!!
> 
> _Lawd, what an awesome weekeend!!_



It was a good one here, too! 

Mornin' y'all! Got to get a second cup down and start my chores. Gonna be a long day.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you too, huh?



Yes ma'am....met some goood folks this weekend, had an awesome time, spent some quality time with my Cuz, and got plum wore out too. 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning kids



Mornin Mudro!!!



Sugar Plum said:


> It was a good one here, too!
> 
> Mornin' y'all! Got to get a second cup down and start my chores. Gonna be a long day.....



Still haven't completely unloaded the truck, Jared must have about 6,000 cans I brought home from Hankus and my Cuz!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mornin Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2012)

On the GA quarter, what county is missing from the outline of the state?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning kids





Sugar Plum said:


> It was a good one here, too!
> 
> Mornin' y'all! Got to get a second cup down and start my chores. Gonna be a long day.....


 here too, keep getting projects thrown at me left & right!


blood on the ground said:


> On the GA quarter, what county is missing from the outline of the state?


I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW.......... wait, it's........  can't remember the name but it's one in the VERY top left corner ok, VERY NORTHWEST corner!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey my Cuz signed up on here this weekend, don't know how often he'll get on, but if y'all see someone by the screen-name of 'samuelization'  that's him. Cool dude!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-.



Oh well....that counts me out


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> i like big hairy men-i like big hairy men-i like big hairy men-i like big hairy men-.


 I ........ well........... uuumm........... hhhmmmm.........  NEVER MIND!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-.



feel better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> feel better





Hi!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey my Cuz signed up on here this weekend, don't know how often he'll get on, but if y'all see someone by the screen-name of 'samuelization'  that's him. Cool dude!!!



Did you warn him about this group.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Did you warn him about this group.



Didn't have to....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like lil' hairy doggies-I like lil' hairy doggies-I like lil' hairy doggies-I like lil' doggies-.



Fixed it for ya!

Mornin' Y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> Mornin' Y'all!





mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Hello ladies!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello ladies!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> Mornin' Y'all!


 I like better too!
Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 what you gigglin about?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what you gigglin about?



him


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello ladies!!



Mornin'



Keebs said:


> I like better too!
> Mornin!



Mornin'


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> him


he gets on to me for giggling when we talk, does he you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he gets on to me for giggling when we talk, does he you?



tell ya the truth, theys so much gigglin it's hard to talk.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> tell ya the truth, theys so much gigglin it's hard to talk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-I like big hairy men-.





Keebs said:


> I ........ well........... uuumm........... hhhmmmm.........  NEVER MIND!



Keebs does too, i've got to go home today and shave. I still had my huntin beard on Sat. night and she couldnt keep her hands off it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> Mornin' Y'all!




Hiya Crickett !!! 





Keebs said:


> what you gigglin about?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> him





Keebs said:


> he gets on to me for giggling when we talk, does he you?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> tell ya the truth, theys so much gigglin it's hard to talk.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs does too, i've got to go home today and shave. I still had my huntin beard on Sat. night and she couldnt keep her hands off it


 you looked like a wooly-booger!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like a wooly-booger!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 for the 100th time, yes, your beard looked good on you,  there, ya satisfied now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for the 100th time, yes, your beard looked good on you,  there, ya satisfied now?



That mind trick wont work on me women


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That mind trick wont work on me women



Jedi mind trick.

These are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Jedi mind trick.
> 
> These are not the droids you are looking for.



That's not the droids we're lookin for....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> for the 100th time, yes, your beard looked good on ME,  there, ya satisfied now?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That mind trick wont work on me women





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Jedi mind trick.
> 
> These are not the droids you are looking for.





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man, I miss BBQBoss...... my avatar just screams "Yeah, C'mon"!! This one's for you Matty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I miss BBQBoss...... my avatar just screams "Yeah, C'on"!! This one's for you Matty!!!!!!!!



Has anybody heard from Matt ? Sure would be nice to know how he and the family are doing.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Has anybody heard from Matt ? Sure would be nice to know how he and the family are doing.


 Facebook my friend, facebook!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I miss BBQBoss...... my avatar just screams "Yeah, C'on"!! This one's for you Matty!!!!!!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Has anybody heard from Matt ? Sure would be nice to know how he and the family are doing.



Yeah C'mon!!!


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

I gotta go find me a red solo cup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> I gotta go find me a red solo cup.






You gonna tape it on yo head and stick yo ears in  it ??


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna tape it on yo head and stick yo ears in  it ??



wHa?I'm gonna put me some kool-aid in thar.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> I gotta go find me a red solo cup.





Hooked On Quack said:


>


 OH, you meant him............. sorry...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

I reckon I'll get somethin to eat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I just spit some of  my burger king on the monitor


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Ham sammiches, pickles, and chips.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I just spit some of  my burger king on the monitor





Jeff C. said:


> Ham sammiches, pickles, and chips.....


  Salisbury steak, mashed taters & corn............... micro meal form.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I just spit some of  my burger king on the monitor





Man I'd kill for a big ole greazy cheesey bacon burger from the KANG !!!!



Save me the part ya puked on da pooter !!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 30, 2012)

Is the the occupy woody's training room?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I'd kill for a big ole greazy cheesey bacon burger from the KANG !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Save me the part ya puked on da pooter !!



DANG QUACK  I WAS trying to eat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Is the the occupy woody's training room?




Do whaaaaa??? 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG QUACK  I WAS trying to eat.





Sorry Mandy, BUT I'm HAWNGRAY !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> I gotta go find me a red solo cup.




Thanks now that song is stuck in my head!


Time to turn up the Pistol Annie's in the Jeep to drown it out!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Is the the occupy woody's training room?


 are you applying for a position, sir?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG QUACK  I WAS trying to eat.


 Git'em Mandy!

Oh yeah, just a "howdy" from the redneck corner of the Dulieville porch.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> are you applying for a position, sir?
> 
> Git'em Mandy!
> 
> Oh yeah, just a "howdy" from the redneck corner of the Dulieville porch.......






Is that the big "hairy guy" from the censor ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I'd kill for a big ole greazy cheesey bacon burger from the KANG !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Save me the part ya puked on da pooter !!


You got it Bro



Sultan of Slime said:


> Is the the occupy woody's training room?






mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG QUACK  I WAS trying to eat.


I just found out , dont eat and read the drivel


Keebs said:


> are you applying for a position, sir?
> 
> Git'em Mandy!
> 
> Oh yeah, just a "howdy" from the redneck corner of the Dulieville porch.......





Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that the big "hairy guy" from the censor ???



 Uh .. really dont know who that is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> are you applying for a position, sir?
> 
> Git'em Mandy!
> 
> Oh yeah, just a "howdy" from the redneck corner of the Dulieville porch.......



I wish I lived down there.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that the big "hairy guy" from the censor ???


 That's him!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wish I lived down there.


 I wish you did tooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

only 3 and i'm already parched


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> only 3 and i'm already parched





Yup, and I gotta wait until 6:53 pm.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> only 3 and i'm already parched


I will reframe................ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup, and I gotta wait until 6:53 pm.


tsk, tsk, tsk............  poor baby!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> are you applying for a position, sir?
> 
> Git'em Mandy!
> 
> Oh yeah, just a "howdy" from the redneck corner of the Dulieville porch.......




   

Dang....y'all did a good job strectchin them tarps 

Look at the big hairy man


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Pizza, pizza, pizza!!! 


Afternoon yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2012)

hello!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Pizza, pizza, pizza!!!
> 
> 
> Afternoon yall





Jeff C. said:


> Dang....y'all did a good job strectchin them tarps
> 
> Look at the big hairy man





blood on the ground said:


> hello!!!



Afternoon ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....y'all did a good job strectchin them tarps
> 
> Look at the big hairy man


 It sure helps when that wind gets to whippin!!
Aint he a wooly booger?!?!


SnowHunter said:


> Pizza, pizza, pizza!!!
> 
> 
> Afternoon yall


 Hiya Sista!


blood on the ground said:


> hello!!!


 Heeeyyyy Blood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It sure helps when that wind gets to whippin!!
> Aint he a wooly booger?!?!
> 
> Hiya Sista!
> ...



Hey, i was sporting a brand new hair cut and trimmed beard, you should of seen it a couple days before
and no ,, Nic is the wooly booger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Pizza, pizza, pizza!!!
> 
> 
> Afternoon yall



Howdy schmoo!! 



blood on the ground said:


> hello!!!



Afternoon blood 



mudracing101 said:


> Afternoon ya'll



Big hairy Mudro!  



Keebs said:


> It sure helps when that wind gets to whippin!!
> Aint he a wooly booger?!?!
> 
> Hiya Sista!
> ...



Sumpin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hello!!!


Hi 


mudracing101 said:


> Afternoon ya'll


Hi 


Keebs said:


> It sure helps when that wind gets to whippin!!
> Aint he a wooly booger?!?!
> 
> Hiya Sista!
> ...


Hey Sista!!! 


Pizza for supper   Wish yall could try the local place in Commerce, its nom nom nom good!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2012)

Scat!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> scat!



cat!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy schmoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> cat! :d



Cow


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, i was sporting a brand new hair cut and trimmed beard, you should of seen it a couple days before
> and no ,, Nic is the wooly booger.


 He might be the "original" but they's more of ya'll out there!


Jeff C. said:


> Big hairy Mudro!  Sumpin





SnowHunter said:


> Pizza for supper   Wish yall could try the local place in Commerce, its nom nom nom good!!


 is that even in GA??


boneboy96 said:


> Scat!


gazuntite!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Whew I'm tired. Got a couple more loads of laundry to be done....sure wish the washing machine wasn't starting to crap out. It takes FOREVER for a load to run. I have to fill it up with buckets of water from the sink to make it go faster


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whew I'm tired. Got a couple more loads of laundry to be done....sure wish the washing machine wasn't starting to crap out. It takes FOREVER for a load to run. I have to fill it up with buckets of water from the sink to make it go faster





Have you checked your inline screen on the water???  They get plugged up with trash sometimes.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy schmoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shmoo!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Cow


Calf  


Keebs said:


> He might be the "original" but they's more of ya'll out there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its just like NY style pizza.. oh man almighty sinfully delicious 



Sugar Plum said:


> Whew I'm tired. Got a couple more loads of laundry to be done....sure wish the washing machine wasn't starting to crap out. It takes FOREVER for a load to run. I have to fill it up with buckets of water from the sink to make it go faster


Come do laundry for me please? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you checked your inline screen on the water???  They get plugged up with trash sometimes.


And yes.. this.... we have this problem a lot.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you checked your inline screen on the water???  They get plugged up with trash sometimes.



That's the weird part....the initial fill up is fast and steady. The second fill up (for the rinse cycle) just drips in. Water pressure to everything else in the house is perfect during the whole thing though. This washer is several years old (to us), and we bought it second hand. So it may just be on it's last leg. 

It's a good thing he got his vehicle when he did, cause I think Uncle Sam is going to buy us some upgrades for the house


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2012)

this was the hardest thing i have ever done.... i didnt eat lunch until 2:45...thats just not right!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Come do laundry for me please?
> 
> 
> And yes.. this.... we have this problem a lot.



I loathe doing laundry...It's only being done today because there's a TON of it.... and I'm trying to avoid an argument....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whew I'm tired. Got a couple more loads of laundry to be done....sure wish the washing machine wasn't starting to crap out. It takes FOREVER for a load to run. I have to fill it up with buckets of water from the sink to make it go faster



Mmmmmm mmm Shuga Plum!!!  I can officially say dat now 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Have you checked your inline screen on the water???  They get plugged up with trash sometimes.



 Good possibility, quick diagnosis there Quackster


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmmm mmm Shuga Plum!!!  I can officially say dat now
> 
> 
> 
> Good possibility, quick diagnosis there Quackster



 Right back atcha!  I was given a warnin' about your hugs  And I've got to say, they sure are nice!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I loathe doing laundry...It's only being done today because there's a TON of it.... and I'm trying to avoid an argument....



You sound like me 


My laundry room has about 8 bins of stuff to wash   

I try and save it for rainy days, since I can't go outside and work  Well, thats my excuse anyways


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Right back atcha!  I was given a warnin' about your hugs  And I've got to say, they sure are nice!



Where's da blushin smiley


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I loathe doing laundry...It's only being done today because there's a TON of it.... and I'm trying to avoid an argument....



I hate laundry too! A couple of years ago my washer & dryer both were on their last leg so we had to get new ones. My hubby asked me if I wanted the big fancy computer operated type & I told him no. My neighbors got those & I had to go borrow hers one day & it took me 30 mins to figure that dern thing out then she calls me & asks if I used powders or liquid I told her powders & she started laughing & said I didn't put them in the right compartment. 


I will just stick w/ my turn the knob & push kind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> You sound like me
> 
> 
> My laundry room has about 8 bins of stuff to wash
> ...



After about 8 days in the laundry room stuff don't stink as much anymore, and if it don't have too much dirt on it, you can shake it out and wear it again...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> You sound like me
> 
> 
> My laundry room has about 8 bins of stuff to wash
> ...



Yep. that's what I do, too. 



Jeff C. said:


> Where's da blushin smiley







Crickett said:


> I hate laundry too! A couple of years ago my washer & dryer both were on their last leg so we had to get new ones. My hubby asked me if I wanted the big fancy computer operated type & I told him no. My neighbors got those & I had to go borrow hers one day & it took me 30 mins to figure that dern thing out then she calls me & asks if I used powders or liquid I told her powders & she started laughing & said I didn't put them in the right compartment.
> 
> 
> I will just stick w/ my turn the knob & push kind.



My brother in law has one of those space ship washers....the knobs aren't the problem. It's the seal around the door. He can't get it to stop molding over. Then, everything comes out smelling funky, even if it was just washed. I wanted one until I heard that from him and read the reviews on them. It's a common problem. I'll stick with a push knob, too. But a HUGE one. Comforters get shredded in the thing I have now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After about 8 days in the laundry room stuff don't stink as much anymore, and if it don't have too much dirt on it, you can shake it out and wear it again...



If nuttin else...just fluff it up with one of those little fragrant paper towel thingys fer about 10-15 mins


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After about 8 days in the laundry room stuff don't stink as much anymore, and if it don't have too much dirt on it, you can shake it out and wear it again...



If ya "accidently" throw a wet wash cloth in with everything....well, lets just say, stink isn't the ONLY problem you'll have  Hayley tossed a wet cloth in with her dirty laundry. After 3 cycles in hot water, and just about every kind of cleaner I have, I had to throw the entire load away. The moldy spots were there for good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After about 8 days in the laundry room stuff don't stink as much anymore, and if it don't have too much dirt on it, you can shake it out and wear it again...



I like the wall method better. Throw your questionable clothing against a wall. If it doesn't stick, you are good to go. 
I learned that in college.....


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Serious auto correct fail going on now!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6680983&posted=1#post6680983



I dont log on for the weekend and I come back lost...took me a while to find this thread and get cauht up.

How yall are?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like the wall method better. Throw your questionable clothing against a wall. If it doesn't stick, you are good to go.
> I learned that in college.....



I ain't touchin that one...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After about 8 days in the laundry room stuff don't stink as much anymore, and if it don't have too much dirt on it, you can shake it out and wear it again...





rhbama3 said:


> I like the wall method better. Throw your questionable clothing against a wall. If it doesn't stick, you are good to go.
> I learned that in college.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I dont log on for the weekend and I come back lost...took me a while to find this thread and get cauht up.
> 
> How yall are?



This bunch? Mostly ok 

How are you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I dont log on for the weekend and I come back lost...took me a while to find this thread and get cauht up.
> 
> How yall are?



Doin great....and you?   <----Hot, fresh cup of coffee and a couple of snickerdoodles  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't touchin that one...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin great....and you?   <----Hot, fresh cup of coffee and a couple of snickerdoodles



Dang! Now I gotta go brew a pot, too.....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bout near 5pm somewhere.   I'm thristy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, well, well, looky at the time....................... oooohhhh  MUuuuuuud!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Bout near 5pm somewhere.   I'm thristy!





Keebs said:


> Well, well, well, looky at the time....................... oooohhhh  MUuuuuuud!!!!!!!!!!!



right behind ya


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> right behind ya


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Bammer, you going to join us for our SF get together coming up soon?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Bammer, you going to join us for our SF get together coming up soon?



Didn't know anything about it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't know anything about it.



Well now you do. There will be a thread about it over there soon. Getting folks from all parts of the state together somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! Now I gotta go brew a pot, too.....



I know they are expensive, but I'm seriously considerin one of those Keurigs. They do have a little filter so that you can brew the coffee of your choice also.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Well now you do. There will be a thread about it over there soon. Getting folks from all parts of the state together somewhere.





Jeff C. said:


> I know they are expensive, but I'm seriously considerin one of those Keurigs. They do have a little filter so that you can brew the coffee of your choice also.


I love my Keurig!
However, that little contraption to put your own coffee grounds in, never fit for me. 
Emeril's Bold, Tully French Roast, and the Breakfast Blend are my favorite Keurig flavors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love my Keurig!
> However, that little contraption to put your own coffee grounds in, never fit for me.
> Emeril's Bold, Tully French Roast, and the Breakfast Blend are my favorite Keurig flavors.



I'll keep that in mind, thanks Robert. I had the Kona and something else  this weekend, dang good stuff!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll keep that in mind, thanks Robert. I had the Kona and something else  this weekend, dang good stuff!!



We talking coffee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> We talking coffee?



HUH?? ....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> We talking coffee?



Everyone loves coffee.


Where is Otis?  He suppose to have some of the Texas coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Everyone loves coffee.
> 
> 
> Where is Otis?  He suppose to have some of the Texas coffee.



Beans, it all starts with beans, and Otis is a well known bean eater.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Beans, it all starts with beans, and Otis is a well known bean eater.



Thread killer


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm thinking Deer cubed steak ( imported from Sandersville), wild rice, and some french style green beans for supper.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2012)

left over pizza from the BGE last night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Deer cubed steak ( imported from Sandersville), wild rice, and some french style green beans for supper.



Does that mean them beans are stikin their tongue out at  ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Pork stir fry over white rice....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does that mean them beans are stikin their tongue out at  ya?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 30, 2012)

evenin peoples........ how's it going?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Pork stir fry over white rice....



Racist !


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Baked chicken and alfredo noodles here tonight. 

Rob tried to convince me to cook this thing- but it went straight to the freezer:


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking Deer cubed steak ( imported from Sandersville), wild rice, and some french style green beans for supper.


Sounds good. Enjoy! Gonna make up a load a deer jerky soon and gonna take a ride over to y'alls great state to visit our kids in MacDonah and gonna bring a couple just got from the processor today.  Good luck on yur upcoming pig season Bama.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

chili topped with cheese & sour cream........




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peoples........ how's it going?





MoonPie said:


> Sounds good. Enjoy! Gonna make up a load a deer jerky soon and gonna take a ride over to y'alls great state to visit our kids in MacDonah and gonna bring a couple just got from the processor today.  Good luck on yur upcoming pig season Bama.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Sounds good. Enjoy! Gonna make up a load a deer jerky soon and gonna take a ride over to y'alls great state to visit our kids in MacDonah and gonna bring a couple just got from the processor today.  Good luck on yur upcoming pig season Bama.



How do MoonPie? When you comin over, that's just a hop and a skip from me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> chili topped with cheese & sour cream........



Heyyyyyyyyyyy KEEBS!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

Is dis where tha kool kids hang?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Baked chicken and alfredo noodles here tonight.
> 
> Rob tried to convince me to cook this thing- but it went straight to the freezer:



Yea, but what did you do with the squirrel? 

 I hope he cleaned it first before he froze it. Also, forget fried squirrel. That big Fox will need to be parboiled till tender. More of a squirrel and dumplings size.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy KEEBS!!!!!!


Heyyyyyy sweetcheeks!


david w. said:


> Is dis where tha kool kids hang?



 maybe, who wants to know?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

MoonPie said:


> Sounds good. Enjoy! Gonna make up a load a deer jerky soon and gonna take a ride over to y'alls great state to visit our kids in MacDonah and gonna bring a couple just got from the processor today.  Good luck on yur upcoming pig season Bama.



This is the first time in 5 years that i don't have any camera's, feeders, or stands out there. 
I'm hoping the summer pig slaughter will be okay, but we have timber cutting, timber cruising, and a fellow lease member post holing soured corn all over the place. We gotta rein that guy in a little.


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heyyyyyy sweetcheeks!
> 
> 
> maybe, who wants to know?



Tha syrup man is here the bring tha sweetness.Its too sour in here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> Tha syrup man is here the bring tha sweetness.Its too sour in here.



 Stalker's here? Where??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yea, but what did you do with the squirrel?
> 
> I hope he cleaned it first before he froze it. Also, forget fried squirrel. That big Fox will need to be parboiled till tender. More of a squirrel and dumplings size.




It was cleaned and thrown into the freezer with the grays. I usually do them in the pressure cooker for a bit, then cook them down in gravy or something. He learned how tough they were the last time he shot one and wanted it fried


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> chili topped with cheese & mustard!!!


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Stalker's here? Where??



Wha?Me don't know no stawkers.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It was cleaned and thrown into the freezer with the grays. I usually do them in the pressure cooker for a bit, then cook them down in gravy or something. He learned how tough they were the last time he shot one and wanted it fried



I don't know if I could bring myself to shoot a fox squirrel............ we don't have that many down here and dang, they're just sooooo pretty!  Now, the greys? Heck yeah, gonna start on them pretty soon!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 30, 2012)

.....anyone have some yeller mustard in here...I ran out.


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....anyone have some yeller mustard in here...I ran out.



Don't you mention that name in here again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....anyone have some yeller mustard in here...I ran out.



Idjits............RHBama keeps Grey Poo Poo, will that do?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > chili topped with cheese & mustard!!!
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Laneybird said:
> 
> 
> > not YOU too, Laney!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits............RHBama keeps Grey Poo Poo, will that do?



I love my grey poupon! 
Oh, and Frenchy's spicy brown mustard...


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

pull my finger...........


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love my grey poupon!
> Oh, and Frenchy's spicy brown mustard...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> pull my finger...........



Which one?


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I love my grey poupon!
> Oh, and Frenchy's spicy brown mustard...




and bacon!!


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one?



Which ever one you want.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Many drivelers ago, I even posted a picture of his jar....
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> and bacon!!



We ALLL love da bacon!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We ALLL love da bacon!!



someone mention bacon?


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

MC...Riddle me this. Why would a co jail have flat screen tv's that are being smashed, because the inhabitants can't change the channel?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> Which ever one you want.



Lordy, doing ennie meenie minie moe over ten fingers is sure to confuzzle me. Let KB do it. He's more random in his approach to things..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> MC...Riddle me this. Why would a co jail have flat screen tv's that are being smashed, because the inhabitants can't change the channel?



Idjits??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> MC...Riddle me this. Why would a co jail have flat screen tv's that are being smashed, because the inhabitants can't change the channel?



Crips, Bloods, Skinheads, and all the other little club members hate the FOX news channel.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits??


yea um...that's the ticket.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Crips, Bloods, Skinheads, and all the other little club members hate the FOX news channel.




...or they want Sportscenter and get The History Channel.  I don't know, but I may have  to build 78 enclosures out of  Lexan, and have them bolted to the concrete wall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> ...or they want Sportscenter and get The History Channel.  I don't know, but I may have  to build 78 enclosures out of  Lexan, and have them bolted to the concrete wall.



well, you know you was watching the Bama/LSU game in November? When Bama lost, i was ready to throw a brick thru the TV, but rational thought stepped in and stopped me. 
Now, in Jail, a felon in the same situation would throw a fellow inmate thru the TV and not think twice about it.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, you know you was watching the Bama/LSU game in November? When Bama lost, i was ready to throw a brick thru the TV, but rational thought stepped in and stopped me.
> Now, in Jail, a felon in the same situation would throw a fellow inmate thru the TV and not think twice about it.







No wonder you work in the big house!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....anyone have some yeller mustard in here...I ran out.


Always got mustard


david w. said:


> Don't you mention that name in here again.


you hush it "mr.  i'm bringin the sweetness" Mr. girlie syrup man


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits............RHBama keeps Grey Poo Poo, will that do?


Ahhhh the poo poo mustard



Laneybird said:


> and bacon!!


somebody say BACONNNNNN


Keebs said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > and just HOW do we know it was HIS jar at HIS house? Hhhhmmmm???
> ...


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy, doing ennie meenie minie moe over ten fingers is sure to confuzzle me. Let KB do it. He's more random in his approach to things..



Yeah,he's alittle .


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Always got mustard
> 
> you hush it "mr.  i'm bringin the sweetness" Mr. girlie syrup man
> Ahhhh the poo poo mustard
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> ...or they want Sportscenter and get The History Channel.  I don't know, but I may have  to build 78 enclosures out of  Lexan, and have them bolted to the concrete wall.



I've got a better idea. They wanna watch TV, tell the idjits not to break the law and end up in jail. Rip everyone of them out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 30, 2012)

Mernin idjits...............dangit....its not mernin....o well, here is a toast to my first post after 830 pm...lol... y'all keep it out of da ditch....I will check in on ya in the AM.......later mates


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 30, 2012)

later i'm out.....mustard


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> later i'm out.....mustard



you better run.syrup WINS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > Always got mustard
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin idjits...............dangit....its not mernin....o well, here is a toast to my first post after 830 pm...lol... y'all keep it out of da ditch....I will check in on ya in the AM.......later mates



Later bro...I couldn't believe Mud was up in heah either 



mudracing101 said:


> later i'm out.....mustard


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> david w. said:
> 
> 
> > So do the big hairy men
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a better idea. They wanna watch TV, tell the idjits not to break the law and end up in jail. Rip everyone of them out.


  AMEN!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin idjits...............dangit....its not mernin....o well, here is a toast to my first post after 830 pm...lol... y'all keep it out of da ditch....I will check in on ya in the AM.......later mates





mudracing101 said:


> later i'm out.....mustard


niters you two, I ain't far behind ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

david w. said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Jeff,Why all tha hate?
> ...


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a better idea. They wanna watch TV, tell the idjits not to break the law and end up in jail. Rip everyone of them out.




That's right.     78 flat screens?   I don't own a flat screen and the tax payers are paying for them.


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2012)

Went and got 12 - 2 day old chicks today Should be interesting raising them from this young...


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a better idea. They wanna watch TV, tell the idjits not to break the law and end up in jail. Rip everyone of them out.




That's right.     78 flat screens?   I don't own a flat screen and the tax payers are paying for them.



On another note, what's all this AARP crap I'm getting?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> That's right.     78 flat screens?   I don't own a flat screen and the tax payers are paying for them.


Treat em' like the Arizona sheriff does. Make em' sleep in tents, do hard labor, wear pink jumpsuits and eat balogna sammiches. That's the way it's spose to be done..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Bacon? Someone said something about bacon? 

Dang....trying to cut out snacks after supper. It's not workin' too well


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bacon? Someone said something about bacon?
> 
> Dang....trying to cut out snacks after supper. It's not workin' too well



Just had a chunk of dark chocolate


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had a chunk of dark chocolate



What? you and Bama in a conspiracy to try and get me banded tonight??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bacon? Someone said something about bacon?
> 
> Dang....trying to cut out snacks after supper. It's not workin' too well



you gotta do like I do, just have the snacks for supper...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just had a chunk of dark chocolate










Me too 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? you and Bama in a conspiracy to try and get me banded tonight??



Dark chocolate hater?


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bacon? Someone said something about bacon?
> 
> Dang....trying to cut out snacks after supper. It's not workin' too well




Did you know that if you eat a whole pack of fudge stripe cookies, it's possible to add a 1/4 lb of weight. I'm trying to eat one pack a night. Mmmm... Good.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey C, this look familiar


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lordy, doing ennie meenie minie moe over ten fingers is sure to confuzzle me. Let KB do it. He's more random in his approach to things..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Did you know that if you eat a whole pack of fudge stripe cookies, it's possible to add a 1/4 lb of weight. I'm trying to eat one pack a night. Mmmm... Good.



Oh lawd....I love fudge stripe cookies! And as far as trying to gain the weight, well......


----------



## david w. (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm listening to Justin beiber.


I was like baby baby oh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


>



There you are. Finally got burped huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Did you know that if you eat a whole pack of fudge stripe cookies, it's possible to add a 1/4 lb of weight. I'm trying to eat one pack a night. Mmmm... Good.







Hankus said:


> Hey C, this look familiar



They sho do!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey C, this look familiar



Don't usually see a rabbit mixed in with crows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't usually see a rabbit mixed in with crows.



Too bad Lewis Grizzard isn't still alive. I see a book that could be written on that one..


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....I love fudge stripe cookies! And as far as trying to gain the weight, well......




Ouch!   I only meant that I might not be hairy, but I'm bound and determined to get big.  They get all the glory!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Ouch!   I only meant that I might not be hairy, but I'm bound and determined to get big.  They get all the glory!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Ouch!   I only meant that I might not be hairy, but I'm bound and determined to get big.  They get all the glory!



Since when?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Since when?



-I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN-


See?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Went and got 12 - 2 day old chicks today Should be interesting raising them from this young...



Enjoy  I LOVE raisin em from chicks... especially Delawares.. super friendly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> -I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN-
> 
> 
> See?



We was talkin bout the "big" part, since the topic was gainin weight. Try to keep up...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We was talkin bout the "big" part, since the topic was gainin weight. Try to keep up...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> -I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN--I LIKE BIG HAIRY MEN-
> 
> 
> See?


Hey, if thats your thing....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't usually see a rabbit mixed in with crows.



They was lookin for that crow and the rabbit was hinderin them


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Don't roll your eyes at me shawty...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We was talkin bout the "big" part, since the topic was gainin weight. Try to keep up...



I am lost again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am lost again


Dang JLA....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am lost again



You can't be found if ya ain't lost....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like the wall method better. Throw your questionable clothing against a wall. If it doesn't stick, you are good to go.
> I learned that in college.....







slip said:


> Went and got 12 - 2 day old chicks today Should be interesting raising them from this young...



Nothn to it. Brooder, heat source, feed an water. They basically do it theirselves



rhbama3 said:


> Don't usually see a rabbit mixed in with crows.



 Batman flushed him out on a retrieve. He nearly messed his britches 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Too bad Lewis Grizzard isn't still alive. I see a book that could be written on that one..



Shore miss ol Lewis


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey C, this look familiar


Guess we can call off easter this year .... 







SnowHunter said:


> Enjoy  I LOVE raisin em from chicks... especially Delawares.. super friendly



They are black copper marans and are pretty friendly so far. Seems like it'll be a pretty cool experience


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't be found if ya ain't lost....



Sound like sumpin Hankus would say


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, if thats your thing....







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't roll your eyes at me shawty...



 Whatchoo gonna do about it? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am lost again



It's ok. I'm right over here


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

If ya thought crows an rabbits was weird together. Look at yesterday's duck hunt pic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> :
> Whatchoo gonna do about it?


I'll get me a privet switch and come down there and give you what's fer youngun...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Guess we can call off easter this year ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have ya been to see the small game boys. They dont like easter atall 



Jeff C. said:


> Sound like sumpin Hankus would say



Yeah it do 



Sugar Plum said:


> Whatchoo gonna do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok. I'm right over here



Prishate the cold ones


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya thought crows an rabbits was weird together. Look at yesterday's duck hunt pic


You shoot that marsh hen cause it was laughin at you?


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't be found if ya ain't lost....




Is that like drinking all day and starting early?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya thought crows an rabbits was weird together. Look at yesterday's duck hunt pic



I take it batman wasn't wiff y'all


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nothn to it. Brooder, heat source, feed an water. They basically do it theirselves



We got them set up fairly well i think ... keeping part of the brooder 90-100 degrees. Dad is worried its not warm enough ... any warmer and we might as well get out the salt and pepper?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

slip said:


> We got them set up fairly well i think ... keeping part of the brooder 90-100 degrees. Dad is worried its not warm enough ... any warmer and we might as well get out the salt and pepper?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If ya thought crows an rabbits was weird together. Look at yesterday's duck hunt pic



I bet the kids at the city park hate you. Do you at least let them finish eating the bread before you shoot them? 
Serious mixed bag bro. Ducks, pigeon, and a snipe?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

slip said:


> We got them set up fairly well i think ... keeping part of the brooder 90-100 degrees. Dad is worried its not warm enough ... any warmer and we might as well get out the salt and pepper?



Call me!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang JLA....





Jeff C. said:


> You can't be found if ya ain't lost....


true dat


Sugar Plum said:


> Whatchoo gonna do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok. I'm right over here


Thank goodess, I was getting scared. 


Hankus said:


> If ya thought crows an rabbits was weird together. Look at yesterday's duck hunt pic



Those are some weird looking duck.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll get me a privet switch and come down there and give you what's fer youngun...



Well now.....what time ya wanna come over? 



Hankus said:


> Prishate the cold ones



You're welcome


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Guess we can call off easter this year ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah look forward to DARK CHOCOLATE colored eggs  They're pretty good as breeds go. Not known for laying well in the heat but they lay well in cool conditions, like champs. You get em local?

Brooding em is easy, like Hankus said.. head, water, food and wait till you see em do the "dead chick" sprawl while they're sleeping


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shoot that marsh hen cause it was laughin at you?



Just hold the bag an well be right back 



Jeff C. said:


> I take it batman wasn't wiff y'all



Not even close. We left him at home 



slip said:


> We got them set up fairly well i think ... keeping part of the brooder 90-100 degrees. Dad is worried its not warm enough ... any warmer and we might as well get out the salt and pepper?



That should do fine. They will stack if too cold, but long as theyre just under the het theyre fine. I keep mine about 100 for the first 4 or 5 days then drop the temp by about 5 degrees a week until theyre mostly feathered.



rhbama3 said:


> I bet the kids at the city park hate you. Do you at least let them finish eating the bread before you shoot them?
> Serious mixed bag bro. Ducks, pigeon, and a snipe?



Thats it bamer  Now how to get them feathers correctly  I just breasted that one an froze the rest of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Them crows is a blast....and they ain't easy to get a bead on either 


Hank.....we had about 5 more bags of cans from my Cuz


----------



## Crickett (Jan 30, 2012)

Y'all are crackin' me up w/ the syrup/mustard war. I have to side w/ David. Syrup's better!!! I even dip my bacon in it!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> true dat
> 
> Thank goodess, I was getting scared.
> 
> ...



Said I was duck hunting. Didnt say thats all that got killed. If its in season an comes by it stands a fair chance of gettin shot at. The snipe an pigeons were killed by #6 low brass steel (based on scouting I knew they were a distinct possibility)


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Them crows is a blast....and they ain't easy to get a bead on either
> 
> 
> Hank.....we had about 5 more bags of cans from my Cuz



If I get another line I'll call ya. Hopefully an unshot line 


Yeah ummmmm about that............theys cans bucketed, bagged, canned, and pooled all over the place


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well now.....what time ya wanna come over?



Ummm,,,,,,,welll,,,,,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,I'm playin Mr. Mom this week. Let me get back to you on that....


----------



## Self! (Jan 30, 2012)

Once upon a time, in a forum far far away....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Once upon a time, in a forum far far away....



What's up? Bean eater...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Once upon a time, in a forum far far away....



Look Jar-Jar Binks is here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm,,,,,,,welll,,,,,,,,,,errrr,,,,,,,,I'm playin Mr. Mom this week. Let me get back to you on that....







William H Bonney said:


> Once upon a time, in a forum far far away....



All packed up yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Look Jar-Jar Binks is here.



Meesa lookin fora da beansa.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


RUDE!!!! laughin at the fat boy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> If I get another line I'll call ya. Hopefully an unshot line
> 
> 
> Yeah ummmmm about that............theys cans bucketed, bagged, canned, and pooled all over the place



10-4, I ain't waitin....I'm gettin me a crow call soon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> RUDE!!!! laughin at the fat boy...



Aww, you ain't fat. you're just the right size for squeezin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Just hold the bag an well be right back



I did that once as a youngun. Coulda swore I saw a black panther whilst I was sittin there in the dark. Scared the poopy out of me.


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ah look forward to DARK CHOCOLATE colored eggs  They're pretty good as breeds go. Not known for laying well in the heat but they lay well in cool conditions, like champs. You get em local?
> 
> Brooding em is easy, like Hankus said.. head, water, food and wait till you see em do the "dead chick" sprawl while they're sleeping


Got them from a guy a hour and a half away. I saw the eggs the mother of these birds was laying ... looking foward to em now.


Hankus said:


> Just hold the bag an well be right back
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Crickett said:


> Y'all are crackin' me up w/ the syrup/mustard war. I have to side w/ David. Syrup's better!!! I even dip my bacon in it!



Everything is better with a little syrup on it


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2012)

well after a quick read back my typin is worse from the laptop for sure  

Seed yall later


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well after a quick read back my typin is worse from the laptop for sure
> 
> Seed yall later



Nighty night!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Meesa lookin fora da beansa.....





Hankus said:


> well after a quick read back my typin is worse from the laptop for sure
> 
> Seed yall later


Good night Sir Hankus,

I am head to my bed as well


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well after a quick read back my typin is worse from the laptop for sure
> 
> Seed yall later



Later bro!!! Absolutely had a blast this week-end appreciate all the hospitality, tell Maw and Paw thanks again


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 30, 2012)

Evening everyone.  Bed time for Bones!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 30, 2012)

Guess I'd better call it a night, too. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening everyone.  Bed time for Bones!





Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better call it a night, too. See y'all tomorrow!



Good night you two....headin outta here myself


----------



## Self! (Jan 30, 2012)

Does this mean I am here alone?


----------



## slip (Jan 30, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Does this mean I am here alone?



No ...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Does this mean I am here alone?


----------



## Self! (Jan 31, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


>




Snitch


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Snitch


 
Idjit


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=3


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=3


 
I just read that. Finally, we can post the crickets chirping video in slow threads again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2012)

Well it is twosday so hoping everything good comes in pairs


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I need a pair of those size "D" cups this morning too.

Got to get a move on this morning as customers are waiting.  Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

morning fellers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is twosday so hoping everything good comes in pairs





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  I need a pair of those size "D" cups this morning too.
> 
> Got to get a move on this morning as customers are waiting.  Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.





Kendallbearden said:


> morning fellers



morning ya bunch of creek wadin coffee drankin driverlers


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello......and......goodbye. gotta eat an run


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Mornin!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin!



MORNIN NIC. 

MORNIN DRIVELERS


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! 

My 5 year old son woke me up this mornin around 5 w/ a croopy(sp?) cough. I knew he was gettin' sick.  He's home from school today. It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> My 5 year old son woke me up this mornin around 5 w/ a croopy(sp?) cough. I knew he was gettin' sick.  He's home from school today. It's gonna be a long day.



Sorry miss Cricket.  Hope he gets better soon. They bounce back pretty quick at that age.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry miss Cricket.  Hope he gets better soon. They bounce back pretty quick at that age.



Thank you! He is a very difficult child when he's sick(most boys/men are)

I'm just dreadin the trip to the Dr. They'll more than likely test him for strep & he hates that big ol' q-tip thing they use.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello knuckleheads


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is twosday so hoping everything good comes in pairs





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  I need a pair of those size "D" cups this morning too.
> 
> Got to get a move on this morning as customers are waiting.  Hope everyone has a good Tuesday.


 Have a good day!


Kendallbearden said:


> morning fellers





blood on the ground said:


> morning ya bunch of creek wadin coffee drankin driverlers





Hankus said:


> Hello......and......goodbye. gotta eat an run


 Later Beerkus!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin!


 Mernin Sista!


Sterlo58 said:


> MORNIN NIC.
> 
> MORNIN DRIVELERS





Crickett said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> My 5 year old son woke me up this mornin around 5 w/ a croopy(sp?) cough. I knew he was gettin' sick.  He's home from school today. It's gonna be a long day.


Aaaawww poor kid!  Hope he feels better soon!


baldfish said:


> Hello knuckleheads


 Hellllooooo B, B & B, B!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You're on a  rampage this morning


----------



## baldfish (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello sweety I will be playin all day working an extra job w/computer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> You're on a  rampage this morning


  just saying g'mornin to everyone........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just saying g'mornin to everyone........



I see "Master Yogurt" is back in yer avatar


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just saying g'mornin to everyone........


 
well good morning keebs 


Now quit all that grinnin, i'm grouchy  
I'm in a "what is this world coming to" kinda mood this morning after reading the "can someone make sense of this" (or whatever the title is) thread.


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2012)

I held the door open for an Asian man this morning and he said "sank you"... He better not be referring to Pearl Harbor.


Good morning!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I see "Master Yogurt" is back in yer avatar


 you mean the kewl dude bustin the moves?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> well good morning keebs
> 
> 
> Now quit all that grinnin, i'm grouchy
> I'm in a "what is this world coming to" kinda mood this morning after reading the "can someone make sense of this" (or whatever the title is) thread.


 Sorry, it ain't hap'nin, It's pay-day Tuesday and I'm in a good mood............. just remember KB, ya just can't fix stupid!


kracker said:


> I held the door open for an Asian man this morning and he said "sank you"... He better not be referring to Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> Good morning!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sorry, it ain't hap'nin, It's pay-day Tuesday and I'm in a good mood............. just remember KB, ya just can't fix stupid!


 
I know it....that's why i stay out of the political forum


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright, i've gotta get out of here. Y'all have a good once


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I know it....that's why i stay out of the political forum


 But you could make some great posts in there!!!!!!


----------



## baldfish (Jan 31, 2012)

It's good this drivel thread keeps going 
wonder what the post count would be if you counted from the first one snowhunter started


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> But you could make some great posts in there!!!!!!


 
Great and forum compatible are two totally different things 

I let MC and elfiii take care of things over there. 

I'm not sure i could make it through an entire day of PF driveling without proclaiming my love for big hairy men


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> I held the door open for an Asian man this morning and he said "sank you"... He better not be referring to Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> Good morning!










'Morning guys !!!  



Getting outta here at 7pm, won't be back til Saturday !!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

baldfish said:


> It's good this drivel thread keeps going
> wonder what the post count would be if you counted from the first one snowhunter started


 Good lawd, ain't NO telling!!


Kendallbearden said:


> Great and forum compatible are two totally different things
> 
> I let MC and elfiii take care of things over there.
> 
> I'm not sure i could make it through an entire day of PF driveling without proclaiming my love for big hairy men


You would most likely have to "tone it down" to stay compliant!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning guys !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting outta here at 7pm, won't be back til Saturday !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Mornin to all....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin to all....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning Folks 

Hope all is well.


----------



## baldfish (Jan 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning guys !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Getting outta here at 7pm, won't be back til Saturday !!





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin to all....



Mornin fella's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Um....excuse me, but you blew up PB's birthday page, ya might wanna go fix it


----------



## baldfish (Jan 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Hope all is well.



I thought I smelled a MOD

What up pigmy hows that baby doing


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning folks.

Hated to come to work this morning, yesterday evening extended into last night...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2012)

baldfish said:


> I thought I smelled a MOD
> 
> What up pigmy hows that baby doing


The baby is growing quick.  I feel a bump on his lower jaw, I think he about to have teeth or a tooth anyway. 




Sirduke said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Hated to come to work this morning, yesterday evening extended into last night...



Love a pretty lady near a fire.

That is a great fire pit.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2012)

Morning all!   Off to the dentist to get my permenant crown sewn in!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Mornin fella's



Mornin Baldy 



Sirduke said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Hated to come to work this morning, yesterday evening extended into last night...



Mornin Duke.....heck of a coal bed in that fire pit!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2012)

anybody want a tuna samich??.......i gots plenty! lord knows aint none the jacklegs i work with going to eat it... dont have beans rice or cheeeeeez.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want a tuna samich??.......i gots plenty! lord knows aint none the jacklegs i work with going to eat it... dont have beans rice or cheeeeeez.



Is that your mornin snack? Little early for Lunch, that's in about an hour ain't it?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Hope all is well.





Jeff C. said:


> Um....excuse me, but you blew up PB's birthday page, ya might wanna go fix it


 think he'll like her?


Sirduke said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Hated to come to work this morning, yesterday evening extended into last night...


LOVE that bench the Mrs. is sitting on!!


boneboy96 said:


> Morning all!   Off to the dentist to get my permenant crown sewn in!


 make sure they use the right thread this time!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

My toes are frozen 

Hows yall doin this mornin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Y'all are crackin' me up w/ the syrup/mustard war. I have to side w/ David. Syrup's better!!! I even dip my bacon in it!


Well, on your behalf you are a female and ya'll have been known to be sweeter than us men. So you can slide , David cant.


slip said:


> Got them from a guy a hour and a half away. I saw the eggs the mother of these birds was laying ... looking foward to em now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The idjit count is up to two



blood on the ground said:


> anybody want a tuna samich??.......i gots plenty! lord knows aint none the jacklegs i work with going to eat it... dont have beans rice or cheeeeeez.


Sure got mustard on it








Morning Crew, a lil late but i'm here. Been busy this morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> My toes are frozen
> 
> Hows yall doin this mornin?


 getting ready to get wet again............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> My toes are frozen
> 
> Hows yall doin this mornin?



Well...at least my toes aint frozen.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> getting ready to get wet again............



Yeah 

Took a walk through the pasture, frozen dirt and dew on the grass + leather boots w/wore out socks=cold feet  

The new day old heifer survived the night.. she's all snuggled up to the hay bale keepin warm.. Mama is taking good care of her 

Now I'm back inside where its warm


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well...at least my toes aint frozen.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs, I'm is proud of them benches.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww poor kid!  Hope he feels better soon!



Thanks Keebs! 

Got him an appt w/ the dr @ 10:50. He keeps tellin me he feels better so I say ok let's go to school & he says well I'm still a little sick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that your mornin snack? Little early for Lunch, that's in about an hour ain't it?


nope lunch.. i have ta eat early or it turns into a taco shop



mudracing101 said:


> Well, on your behalf you are a female and ya'll have been known to be sweeter than us men. So you can slide , David cant.
> The idjit count is up to two
> 
> Sure got mustard on it
> ...



no mustard on the tuna today...but im not above it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, on your behalf you are a female and ya'll have been known to be sweeter than us men. So you can slide , David cant.
> The idjit count is up to two
> 
> Sure got mustard on it
> ...



AH  HMMMMMM.... I said Good Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> think he'll like her?
> 
> LOVE that bench the Mrs. is sitting on!!
> 
> make sure they use the right thread this time!



Why not...everybody loves a redheaded grandma!! 



SnowHunter said:


> My toes are frozen
> 
> Hows yall doin this mornin?



It could've been worse 



mudracing101 said:


> Well, on your behalf you are a female and ya'll have been known to be sweeter than us men. So you can slide , David cant.
> The idjit count is up to two
> 
> Sure got mustard on it
> ...




Good Mustard Mornin MUDRO!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Well...at least my toes aint frozen.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2012)

Alrighty...new crown is in place, can't eat anything on that side for 24 hours.   Guess it's going to be chicken salad for lunch and supper tonight!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah
> 
> Took a walk through the pasture, frozen dirt and dew on the grass + leather boots w/wore out socks=cold feet
> 
> ...



Reminds me of ole Matty


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Why not...everybody loves a redheaded grandma!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mornin Jeffro



boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...new crown is in place, can't eat anything on that side for 24 hours.   Guess it's going to be chicken salad for lunch and supper tonight!



A chicken salad sounds good


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...new crown is in place, can't eat anything on that side for 24 hours.   Guess it's going to be chicken salad for lunch and supper tonight!



I can feel your pain, I had all the top ones pulled last week and got a plate, it has been a learning experience.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Reminds me of ole Matty


   



boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...new crown is in place, can't eat anything on that side for 24 hours.   Guess it's going to be chicken salad for lunch and supper tonight!



ouch! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Why not...everybody loves a redheaded grandma!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Shmoo! 

Oh yes, much worse


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...new crown is in place, can't eat anything on that side for 24 hours.   Guess it's going to be chicken salad for lunch and supper tonight!



Hang tough!!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Reminds me of ole Matty







SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo!
> 
> Oh yes, much worse



Frostytoesschmoo....how's the Family?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Frostytoesschmoo....how's the Family?



Frosty toes 

They're all good  Healthy and happy! Hows Jaguar and the Mrs doin?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2012)

Chicken salad and lasagna along with blueberries and strawberries.  I'm stoked!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> I can feel your pain, I had all the top ones pulled last week and got a plate, it has been a learning experience.



Always wondered how that would be.   My mom and dad both had/have dentures.  For some reason I can't imagine having 10-15 teeth all pulled in one sitting.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2012)

A public service anouncement...take care of your teeth or they will go away!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Keebs!
> 
> Got him an appt w/ the dr @ 10:50. He keeps tellin me he feels better so I say ok let's go to school & he says well I'm still a little sick.


That's 'bout like my daughter around that age, on the way to dr's office, passed Micki D's & she says "Mama, I bet a McDonald's cheese burger would make my fever go away!"


SnowHunter said:


> Yeah
> 
> Took a walk through the pasture, frozen dirt and dew on the grass + leather boots w/wore out socks=cold feet
> 
> ...





Sirduke said:


> Keebs, I'm is proud of them benches.


 You should be, that's just my style!


mudracing101 said:


> AH  HMMMMMM.... I said Good Morning





Jeff C. said:


> Why not...everybody loves a redheaded grandma!!


 I figure one older than me for a bit then he'd be GLAD for me to take her place......... 


boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...new crown is in place, can't eat anything on that side for 24 hours.   Guess it's going to be chicken salad for lunch and supper tonight!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Reminds me of ole Matty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Frosty toes
> 
> They're all good  Healthy and happy! Hows Jaguar and the Mrs doin?



Sorry, got a work related phone call. They're doing fine  Celebrating my daughter's 21st tonight 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow !!!



  



Keebs said:


> That's 'bout like my daughter around that age, on the way to dr's office, passed Micki D's & she says "Mama, I bet a McDonald's cheese burger would make my fever go away!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends....she might be a Cougar$$$


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 31, 2012)

I am going to be a happy camper in 10 days.  My son is returning from his 11 1/2 month cruise to the middle east. He will be in Georgia on the 10th.

We are going to THROWDOWN with some good eats, and catch up.

I cannot sit still I'm so excited !


----------



## kracker (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not saying all Irish are alcoholics, but Italians, Chinese, & Mexicans have restaurants. The Irish only have pubs.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> I am going to be a happy camper in 10 days.  My son is returning from his 11 1/2 month cruise to the middle east. He will be in Georgia on the 10th.
> 
> We are going to THROWDOWN with some good eats, and catch up.
> 
> I cannot sit still I'm so excited !


    Make sure to give him a big ol hug from Aunt Keebs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Celebrating my daughter's 21st tonight


 Tell her I said "HAPPY 21st BIRTHDAY"!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, got a work related phone call. They're doing fine  Celebrating my daughter's 21st tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Sirduke said:


> I am going to be a happy camper in 10 days.  My son is returning from his 11 1/2 month cruise to the middle east. He will be in Georgia on the 10th.
> 
> We are going to THROWDOWN with some good eats, and catch up.
> 
> I cannot sit still I'm so excited !





Keebs said:


> Tell her I said "HAPPY 21st BIRTHDAY"!!!!!!



Hey, what we gonna celebrate too


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm not saying all Irish are alcoholics, but Italians, Chinese, & Mexicans have restaurants. The Irish only have pubs.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, what we gonna celebrate too


 Payday Tuesday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> I am going to be a happy camper in 10 days.  My son is returning from his 11 1/2 month cruise to the middle east. He will be in Georgia on the 10th.
> 
> We are going to THROWDOWN with some good eats, and catch up.
> 
> I cannot sit still I'm so excited !



I bet!!!   





kracker said:


> I'm not saying all Irish are alcoholics, but Italians, Chinese, & Mexicans have restaurants. The Irish only have pubs.



I think maybe their Beer may be better'n their food   



Keebs said:


> Tell her I said "HAPPY 21st BIRTHDAY"!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Hey, what we gonna celebrate too




 She wants Messican tonight


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello from the good ol office! 

Is it 5:00 yet? I am getting too much blood in my alcohol...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry, got a work related phone call. They're doing fine  Celebrating my daughter's 21st tonight


  Happy 21st to her! 


Sirduke said:


> I am going to be a happy camper in 10 days.  My son is returning from his 11 1/2 month cruise to the middle east. He will be in Georgia on the 10th.
> 
> We are going to THROWDOWN with some good eats, and catch up.
> 
> I cannot sit still I'm so excited !


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hello from the good ol office!
> 
> Is it 5:00 yet? I am getting too much blood in my alcohol...


 keep repeating............ 5 more minutes, 5 more minutes...... 


hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Payday Tuesday!





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hello from the good ol office!
> 
> Is it 5:00 yet? I am getting too much blood in my alcohol...





Keebs said:


> keep repeating............ 5 more minutes, 5 more minutes......


Thats it, we can celebrate 5


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats it, we can celebrate 5


  works for me!


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2012)

Yall been slackin in here ...


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2012)

'Cept for Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall been slackin in here ...





slip said:


> 'Cept for Keebs!


 be nice if I had some help once in a while!
AFTERNOON, slip!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall been slackin in here ...



slackin just sounds so lazy.
We prefer to think of it as pacing ourselves.


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> be nice if I had some help once in a while!
> AFTERNOON, slip!


Hi Keebs


rhbama3 said:


> slackin just sounds so lazy.
> We prefer to think of it as pacing ourselves.



That works too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Dropped off another 100 lbs of pecans to be cracked and shook!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dropped off another 100 lbs of pecans to be cracked and shook!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> slackin just sounds so lazy.
> We prefer to think of it as pacing ourselves.


 
Or excersizedly challenged


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Or excersizedly challenged



I'm off work now.
Besides, i put in some mileage walking the hunting lease this weekend.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm off work now.
> Besides, i put in some mileage walking the hunting lease this weekend.


 
That's called priorities and a mans' gotta have 'em. 

But when it comes to excersize,
a mans' gotta know his limitations!  
~ Clint Eastwood


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> slackin just sounds so lazy.
> We prefer to think of it as pacing ourselves.


 Thank you Wobert!


Jeff C. said:


> Dropped off another 100 lbs of pecans to be cracked and shook!


 Good Goobley Goobers!!!!!!!


StriperAddict said:


> Or excersizedly challenged


 I LIKE that!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I need a nap


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2012)

20 more min....i think i can, i think i can, i think i can....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I need a nap



 good night sir!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 20 more min....i think i can, i think i can, i think i can....





Pfffffffffffft.  3 more hours here . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft.  3 more hours here . . .


 1 here!


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pfffffffffffft.  3 more hours here . . .



You can make it Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You can make it Quack!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

ZERO for me. I'm at the house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

I'z done for one day, early for a change..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ZERO for me. I'm at the house.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'z done for one day, early for a change..


 good, now ya'll have supper & a drank waiting on me when I gets there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good, now ya'll have supper & a drank waiting on me when I gets there!


No supper for me tonight. I took the crew to lunch today and we stuffed ourselves.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good, now ya'll have supper & a drank waiting on me when I gets there!



Will do. I'll wait up for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No supper for me tonight. I took the crew to lunch today and we stuffed ourselves.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will do. I'll wait up for ya.


 I luvs you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good, now ya'll have supper & a drank waiting on me when I gets there!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will do. I'll wait up for ya.





Keebs said:


> I luvs you!



Hey, i wuvs ya too. Whats for supper


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I luvs you!



same page Keebs, SAME PAGE.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, i wuvs ya too. Whats for supper



Whachaont


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

Speakin of supper and drankin, you ready Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will do. I'll wait up for ya.






Will you be wearin nuttin but a hula hoop ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whachaont



I'm not picky, any ole thing  will do


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> same page Keebs, SAME PAGE.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whachaont


Anything I don't have to cook!!


mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of supper and drankin, you ready Keebs


 Yeahup! Let's roll!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Will you be wearin nuttin but a hula hoop ???


We gonna wear our matching camo briar britches!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm not picky, any ole thing  will do



I'm thinkin grilled smoke sausage, yeller rice and black beans. Sound OK. Oh, and beverage of choice.


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No supper for me tonight. I took the crew to lunch today and we stuffed ourselves.



Be pasta. Home made all the way for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Anything I don't have to cook!!
> 
> Yeahup! Let's roll!
> 
> We gonna wear our matching camo briar britches!





Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hornet's home.  Gonna go to the bar outside and reflect on the day with him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hornet's home.  Gonna go to the bar outside and reflect on the day with him.



Gonna go watch him marinate himself huh?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2012)

Applee Pie


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Gonna be a take out kinda night, here. A migraine done took me outta the game all day. i remember when I thought layin' in bed all day was nice...now it just hurts my back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna be a take out kinda night, here. A migraine done took me outta the game all day. i remember when I thought layin' in bed all day was nice...now it just hurts my back



Sowwy you don't feel good SP...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Y'all done made me hawngry and thirsty!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna be a take out kinda night, here. A migraine done took me outta the game all day. i remember when I thought layin' in bed all day was nice...now it just hurts my back





Dr. Quacks Mobile Massage on his way !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sowwy you don't feel good SP...



Thanks. Haven't had one this bad in a long time. Almost cinsidered going to the ER for a shot of morphine. Doc ok'd it while ago...but couldn't quit puking enough to go. Plus- I couldn't nurse Rex til it was outta my system. He wouldn't care for that at all.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dr. Quacks Mobile Massage on his way !!



I'll go unlock the door.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. Haven't had one this bad in a long time. Almost cinsidered going to the ER for a shot of morphine. Doc ok'd it while ago...but couldn't quit puking enough to go. Plus- I couldn't nurse Rex til it was outta my system. He wouldn't care for that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go unlock the door.



He ain't comin for you, he's comin to massage the jeep. Didn't you read his post? It said "mobile massage"..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jan 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Applee Pie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna be a take out kinda night, here. A migraine done took me outta the game all day. i remember when I thought layin' in bed all day was nice...now it just hurts my back



Sugar Plum, have you ever tried Medical grade Oxygen for those migraines? 

Hope it's better now!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

I sure don't remember putting THAT MUCH electrical tape, plumbing wrap, camo burlap, and zip ties around my stands. 
I'm starting to worry about how much all this conduit for stand repairs is gonna cost. Liable to be a much bigger set of projects than i thought it would.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Fixin to head out to throw down on some Mexican for the daughters BIG 21 ST B-Day!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He ain't comin for you, he's comin to massage the jeep. Didn't you read his post? It said "mobile massage"..



D'oh! 



Jeff C. said:


> Sugar Plum, have you ever tried Medical grade Oxygen for those migraines?
> 
> Hope it's better now!!!



Jeff, I've never heard of Medical grade Oxygen for Migraines. It's definitely worth talking to the doctor about. I get them frequently. Close to twice a month now. Been to the ER 3 times over the past few years for morphine after passing out. This time, it was bad enough to get the shot, but couldn't motivate myself to go. 

This may be TMI- but my OB never mentioned the giant chance of migraines getting worse with my IUD implant. Needless to say, I'm ticked, but it cost enough to make me try and deal with it for a while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head out to throw down on some Mexican for the daughters BIG 21 ST B-Day!!!



Do what!!!::::"""??????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head out to throw down on some Mexican for the daughters BIG 21 ST B-Day!!!



Happy Birthday to the young lady!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head out to throw down on some Mexican for the daughters BIG 21 ST B-Day!!!



yall have a grand ol time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> yall have a grand ol time



Hey Sis!! 

How bout goin over to FB and tellin Yara that the green egg is ok to eat...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep....google it and read up on it. I was watching a documentary on it not too long ago, but the Father had them so bad he was sometimes suicidal. On a lot of occasions he was able to get by on the medical oxygen  until it subsided. At other times he used psilocybin                                                                                                                                                                           mushrooms....he grew his own 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do what!!!::::"""??????





Sugar Plum said:


> Happy Birthday to the young lady!!!!



Finally !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head out to throw down on some Mexican for the daughters BIG 21 ST B-Day!!!



Wish her a Happy B'Day from me!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis!!
> 
> How bout goin over to FB and tellin Yara that the green egg is ok to eat...



Hey Bro! 

Done 

I miss farm fresh eggs  I keep threatening stew pot for the girls but they're not cooperating


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Wish her a Happy B'Day from me!



Will do Bob, and all the rest. CYL, we are headin out!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro!
> 
> Done
> 
> I miss farm fresh eggs  I keep threatening stew pot for the girls but they're not cooperating



you got lights in the coop for them?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> you got lights in the coop for them?



Nope.... the days are getting longer now, so they should start laying soon  I'd rather not put lights on em, but I will if it comes down to it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope.... the days are getting longer now, so they should start laying soon  I'd rather not put lights on em, but I will if it comes down to it


You got a pm.


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....google it and read up on it. I was watching a documentary on it not too long ago, but the Father had them so bad he was sometimes suicidal. On a lot of occasions he was able to get by on the medical oxygen  until it subsided. At other times he used psilocybin                                                                                                                                                                           mushrooms....he grew his own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that too, he had cluster headaches (i think?). Who would think to take magic mushrooms for headaches? Glad it works for him though...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 31, 2012)

And to think, those mushrooms used to give me headaches.        Or maybe it was the cow tipping part?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a pm.



Thanks Bro


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Taco's.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Bro



Tell them cheekuns you gonna bring in a pet fox to keep an eye one em if they don't change their attitudes...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyyy, we got embedding back??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672309


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell them cheekuns you gonna bring in a pet fox to keep an eye one em if they don't change their attitudes...


I do several times a day.. wonder if I borrow from the taxidermist if that'll help 


rhbama3 said:


> Taco's.....


nom nom


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I do several times a day.. wonder if I borrow from the taxidermist if that'll help
> 
> nom nom



Like you said, dang liberal freeloadin cheekuns....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like you said, dang liberal freeloadin cheekuns....



I wonder if they have experienced I like my women shapely I like my women shapely I like my women shapely I like my women shapely and smart?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I wonder if they have experienced plucking?



Might be time to collect some hackles for some fly tyin...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna be a take out kinda night, here. A migraine done took me outta the game all day. i remember when I thought layin' in bed all day was nice...*now it just hurts my back*


 welcome to "older age".......


Sugar Plum said:


> Thanks. Haven't had one this bad in a long time. Almost cinsidered going to the ER for a shot of morphine. Doc ok'd it while ago...but couldn't quit puking enough to go. Plus- I couldn't nurse Rex til it was outta my system. He wouldn't care for that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go unlock the door.


Ok, much more serious............ hope you get some relief/help soon!


rhbama3 said:


> I sure don't remember putting THAT MUCH electrical tape, plumbing wrap, camo burlap, and zip ties around my stands.
> I'm starting to worry about how much all this conduit for stand repairs is gonna cost. Liable to be a much bigger set of projects than i thought it would.





Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head out to throw down on some Mexican for the daughters BIG 21 ST B-Day!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, TMI back, had 2 of them things, never had that kind of trouble, BUT after I had my daughter, I never "knock on wood" haven't had another one.........                                                                                                      






SnowHunter said:


> Hey Bro!
> 
> Done
> 
> I miss farm fresh eggs  I keep threatening stew pot for the girls but they're not cooperating




Ours have knocked off severely too!


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyy, we got embedding back??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672309



http://forum.gon.com/announcement.php?f=3


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2012)

Just sittin on the porch listening to the sounds of a sick Fishbait crawling around on the floor, throwing wrenches and cussing. 

My dryer broke and he reasoned to buy a new motor instead of a new dryer. 

Well, the motor came in and the laudry is stacked to the ceiling.

Guess what he's doing...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just sittin on the porch listening to the sounds of a sick Fishbait crawling around on the floor, throwing wrenches and cussing.
> 
> My dryer broke and he reasoned to buy a new motor instead of a new dryer.
> 
> ...



I can't believe you ain't in there passing him wrenches and such. The things that man does for you....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just sittin on the porch listening to the sounds of a sick Fishbait crawling around on the floor, throwing wrenches and cussing.
> 
> My dryer broke and he reasoned to buy a new motor instead of a new dryer.
> 
> ...



The things we do for love...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just sittin on the porch listening to the sounds of a sick Fishbait crawling around on the floor, throwing wrenches and cussing.
> 
> My dryer broke and he reasoned to buy a new motor instead of a new dryer.
> 
> ...



Ohlawd............. where ARE the pictures???????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....google it and read up on it. I was watching a documentary on it not too long ago, but the Father had them so bad he was sometimes suicidal. On a lot of occasions he was able to get by on the medical oxygen  until it subsided. At other times he used psilocybin                                                                                                                                                                           mushrooms....he grew his own
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy! I'll go look it up. And ask the doc about it. They happen so frequently, that the Lortab they give me to take the edge off, gives me another type of headache. Seriously, it starts at the base of my neck and is real dull, but it's a pain in its self now. 



slip said:


> I saw that too, he had cluster headaches (i think?). Who would think to take magic mushrooms for headaches? Glad it works for him though...



Hmmmm. I like mushrooms. Never had any of the magical kind, but I'll try anything once! 



boneboy96 said:


> And to think, those mushrooms used to give me headaches.        Or maybe it was the cow tipping part?







Keebs said:


> welcome to "older age".......
> 
> Ok, much more serious............ hope you get some relief/help soon!
> 
> ...



Ugh. I'll be glad when my back stops hurting.

This headache business is enough to seriously consider NOT having another IUD put in after this one. I may have to ask the doc about the copper one....but, I'm just not sure how my body would react to a piece of metal in it....


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 31, 2012)

Headaches, mushrooms, tacos, IUDs and appliance repair...


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe you ain't in there passing him wrenches and such. The things that man does for you....



  

Hey!  That man was let out of the house for a weekend of gally-vanting around on 4-wheelers with you!  

(MY 4-WHEELER AT THAT) 

I stayed home with two sick kids. I need my dryer. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> The things we do for love...




He ain't doing it for love, he's doing it because I've been on an "I WANT A NEW WASHER AND DRYER" kick (matching set in burnt orange ) and as long as he can fix this one, he knows that's money I won't spend.  





Keebs said:


> Ohlawd............. where ARE the pictures???????



Nuh-uh!  NO WAY! 

He's got Abbey's crud. Came home with it Sunday and looked like walking death. Ran a fever all day yesterday and couldn't talk this morning.  I ain't about to throw alcohol on the fire.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey!  That man was let out of the house for a weekend of gally-vanting around on 4-wheelers with you!
> 
> (MY 4-WHEELER AT THAT)
> 
> ...


Get well soon, Bugsy clan. 
oh lawd, i hope he caught it AFTER he left here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Headaches, mushrooms, tacos, IUDs and appliance repair...



typical evening driveler.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Crazy! I'll go look it up. And ask the doc about it. They happen so frequently, that the Lortab they give me to take the edge off, gives me another type of headache. Seriously, it starts at the base of my neck and is real dull, but it's a pain in its self now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doc gave myseld and ERD a pill called Cephadyn. It's AWESOME! 

You take one as soon as you feel it coming on and within about 30 minutes, it clears up. It's a barbituate and will knock you a little sleepy for a bit but man it works and is well worth it. 

Everything they've given me for migraies except the Cephadyn has made me worse. They tried that Imitrex crap with me one time and I felt like I had an elephant sitting on my chest.  I couldn't breathe and my hands and feet went numb. Since I can't take hardly any painkillers without throwing my guts up for days, the Cephadyn has been a lifesaver.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

two hours till Justified comes on.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Get well soon, Bugsy clan.
> oh lawd, i hope he caught it AFTER he left here.



Was gonna get the only cool path at work to write him a Z-pack but path was gone to do an autopsy before I could get to him. 

Bait actually seems better this evening. Drinking DayQuil like water.  

At least with his throat hurting, his fussing and cussing is staying minimal.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> :
> He ain't doing it for love, he's doing it because I've been on an "I WANT A NEW WASHER AND DRYER" kick (matching set in burnt orange ) and as long as he can fix this one, he knows that's money I won't spend.
> :


Pretty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Pretty



Tease..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tease..



What


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Doc gave myseld and ERD a pill called Cephadyn. It's AWESOME!
> 
> You take one as soon as you feel it coming on and within about 30 minutes, it clears up. It's a barbituate and will knock you a little sleepy for a bit but man it works and is well worth it.
> 
> Everything they've given me for migraies except the Cephadyn has made me worse. They tried that Imitrex crap with me one time and I felt like I had an elephant sitting on my chest.  I couldn't breathe and my hands and feet went numb. Since I can't take hardly any painkillers without throwing my guts up for days, the Cephadyn has been a lifesaver.



I'll take a look into that as well. For the mean time, until I'm done nursing Rex, my options are limited. I took Imitrex (pointless) phenegran and lortab today. All I did was puke and sleep. I still have a mild headache, but the migraine is gone. Thanks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll take a look into that as well. For the mean time, until I'm done nursing Rex, my options are limited. I took Imitrex (pointless) phenegran and lortab today. All I did was puke and sleep. I still have a mild headache, but the migraine is gone. Thanks.



It's about time for Rex to start eatin steak and taters anyway 

Hope you get rid of your headaches soon.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> two hours till Justified comes on.



3 1/2 hours till I can change this putrid avatar


----------



## Hankus (Jan 31, 2012)

Needs more kick an less cinnamon. I done drank a quart and am waiting and documenting effects


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> It's about time for Rex to start eatin steak and taters anyway
> 
> Hope you get rid of your headaches soon.



Thanks Neil  

Would you believe, the boy isn't even 6 mos old yet and he's been eating baby foods for a month now??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Needs more kick an less cinnamon. I done drank a quart and am waiting and documenting effects



You aren't chuggin it fast enough..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nuh-uh!  NO WAY!
> 
> He's got Abbey's crud. Came home with it Sunday and looked like walking death. Ran a fever all day yesterday and couldn't talk this morning.  I ain't about to throw alcohol on the fire.


 chhheeeeekun!!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> typical evening driveler.


 yep


Sugar Plum said:


> I'll take a look into that as well. For the mean time, until I'm done nursing Rex, my options are limited. I took Imitrex (pointless) phenegran and lortab today. All I did was puke and sleep. I still have a mild headache, but the migraine is gone. Thanks.


 phenegran gives me a reaction, don't come NEAR me with that stuff!


Les Miles said:


> 3 1/2 hours till I can change this putrid avatar


 but it looks sooooooo goood on you!


Hankus said:


> Needs more kick an less cinnamon. I done drank a quart and am waiting and documenting effects



brang me some, I'll judge it too...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Dang....I just had a thread deleted in the small game forum. I didn't know you couldn't ask if anyone in GA has a specific breed of dogs....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang....I just had a thread deleted in the small game forum. I didn't know you couldn't ask if anyone in GA has a specific breed of dogs....


 don't make sense.........

  you got an idea for my problem yet??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, i just remembered to download pic's from this past weekend. We still got a few targets running around:


----------



## slip (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang....I just had a thread deleted in the small game forum. I didn't know you couldn't ask if anyone in GA has a specific breed of dogs....



If it was this one, then it was only moved.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672338&highlight=

Unless i am mistaken...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't make sense.........
> 
> you got an idea for my problem yet??



Did you get my pm? Hmmmm. let me go check and make sure i sent it...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

slip said:


> If it was this one, then it was only moved.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672338&highlight=
> 
> Unless i am mistaken...



That's the one. PM said it was deleted. I put it in the dog forum, not small game. That was my bad. But I was told it was deleted cause it's a swap and sell thing


----------



## whitetail hunter (Jan 31, 2012)

How many have missed me? Hehe


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i just remembered to download pic's from this past weekend. We still got a few targets running around:


Not bad...........


Sugar Plum said:


> Did you get my pm? Hmmmm. let me go check and make sure i sent it...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not bad...........



Check your PM's. If you don't have it, I'll fwd it. I sent it earlier


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Check your PM's. If you don't have it, I'll fwd it. I sent it earlier



just got caught up & replied!  We're on the same page again!  OH and "we" will be *security*!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just got caught up & replied!  We're on the same page again!  OH and "we" will be *security*!



Tripod told me the same thing in a recent PM


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright....gonna get off this think before my head starts to hurt again. See y'all tomorrow


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just got caught up & replied!  We're on the same page again!  OH and "we" will be *security*!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


>



Relax, she meant 'Secoooritae'....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 31, 2012)

Howdy folks......

Y'all wait right here..... I will be back in a minute......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy folks......
> 
> Y'all wait right here..... I will be back in a minute......


Thanks for the warnin


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 31, 2012)

Try the oxygen, Sugar Plum..

Jacobs mom has migraines, and I have been trying to convince her about it. Maybe he will convince her to try it when he gets old enough to tell her to try it....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks for the warnin



What's up Snowy?

Imma bout to scarf down on a fine meal! Finally...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Relax, she meant 'Secoooritae'....



Oh...that's a relief  



SnowHunter said:


> Thanks for the warnin






Off to watch a little news and then sleepytime. Been a long day.  Night all


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up Snowy?
> 
> Imma bout to scarf down on a fine meal! Finally...


Nada here! Just relaxin before bed.

Enjoy yer meal 


Sterlo58 said:


> Oh...that's a relief
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Neil!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh...that's a relief


Go to youtube and look up "King Burger Bon Qui Qui"

You'll understand...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Tripod told me the same thing in a recent PM





Sugar Plum said:


> Alright....gonna get off this think before my head starts to hurt again. See y'all tomorrow


 nite SP, sweet dreams & hope you wake up HA free!


Sterlo58 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Relax, she meant 'Secoooritae'....





Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy folks......
> 
> Y'all wait right here..... I will be back in a minute......


 you tease you!


SnowHunter said:


> Thanks for the warnin


Oh Snowy, juss you wait till you meet him!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> What's up Snowy?
> 
> Imma bout to scarf down on a fine meal! Finally...



I JUST finished *another* bowl of 2 alarm chilie........... I'm ready to crash!
BUT ~~ ~~Whhhoooo~~~HHHOOOO~~~~ I'll have the office to myself the rest of the WEEK!!!!!!!!!!
ok, calling it a night, ya'll keep it down, I needs all the beauty rest I can get!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Y'all ever had a margarona???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 31, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Try the oxygen, Sugar Plum..
> 
> Jacobs mom has migraines, and I have been trying to convince her about it. Maybe he will convince her to try it when he gets old enough to tell her to try it....



I'll definitely talk to my doc about it. It sounds like it's worth trying! Thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just got caught up & replied!  We're on the same page again!  OH and "we" will be *security*!



wait jus a minuet here......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nite SP, sweet dreams & hope you wake up HA free!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chili nom nom 

Night Sista 



Jeff C. said:


> hahaha...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll definitely talk to my doc about it. It sounds like it's worth trying! Thanks



works great for hangovers too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Chili nom nom
> 
> Night Sista



Good thing she'll have the office to herself. 2 alarm chilli!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Chili nom nom
> 
> Night Sista


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing she'll have the office to herself. 2 alarm chilli!!!


Self heating 


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

I tink I gotsa buzzzzz


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Jan 31, 2012)

Good nite folks.... 

I got a full belly and a crappy day ahead....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good nite folks....
> 
> I got a full belly and a crappy day ahead....



TC Stalker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like erybody quit playin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2012)

Night....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heyyy, we got embedding back??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672309


You're a quick one ain't ya!!

That was turned back on last night!!

Good evening folks!!

Work has been Kicking My Hiney here lately!!

With our recent purchase we have been consolidating our plant With the one that was in South Carolina, doubling our capacity, and doubling my headaches!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2012)

yes it is hump day again.  happy sad or glad the work week is almost half over?  

Try a cup or two of this coffee and you will lurch yourself into the day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well Good Morning Gobblin.  You are right, it is Hump Day and dang if I ain't been humping all week.

I am definitely ready for some of your coffee this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2012)

morning y'all.........wow, late night and a early rise just aint workin for me today.. whats for breakfast?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

need more sleep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> need more sleep



Me too, that was a wild night wasn't it?


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 1, 2012)

Good morning woody's family. Hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Good morning woody's family. Hope everyone has a blessed day.



Mernin'


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, that was a wild night wasn't it?


It sure was  will hafta do that again sometime  


huntinstuff said:


> Good morning woody's family. Hope everyone has a blessed day.



Mornin Huntinstuff


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, that was a wild night wasn't it?



Puhleeze...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Good morning woody's family. Hope everyone has a blessed day.



May the bluebird of happiness land on your shoulder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> It sure was  will hafta do that again sometime



That's the great thing about bein old.............I don't remember nuffin bout it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Puhleeze...



Yeah, pull these to you to buddy...


----------



## MoonPie (Feb 1, 2012)

AND... it feels like Summer today... AGAIN.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> May the bluebird of happiness land on your shoulder.


And may the bird of paradise fly up your nose 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's the great thing about bein old.............I don't remember nuffin bout it....


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

morning folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> May the bluebird of happiness land on your shoulder.



oh garshk.....we might be on the verge of group hug!! me first, me first!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Mornin ya'll , little FYI, if you're eating Flaming hot crunchy cheeto's and wiping your fingers on a napkin, do not, i repeat do not blow or wipe your nose on said napkin!!   wow


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Mornin' everyone. Taking Emily to get her first haircut today. I hope it goes well....


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , little FYI, if you're eating Flaming hot crunchy cheeto's and wiping your fingers on a napkin, do not, i repeat do not blow or wipe your nose on said napkin!!   wow



Remember to wash your hands BEFORE you use the restroom, as well.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Mornin y'all! Woo hoo my son don't have strep. He just needed a steroid cause he was wheezing a lil. Both my kids have asthma & get croopy during the winter. 

Sugar plum I read your post about your migraines & I know exactly how you feel. I don't get them as often as I use to but I've had to go to the ER for them as well. My female dr said hormone inbalance was causing mine. 

Hope your feeling better today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Remember to wash your hands BEFORE you use the restroom, as well.



Yep, big 10 4 there buddy


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



hey new avatar


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Woo hoo my son don't have strep. He just needed a steroid cause he was wheezing a lil. Both my kids have asthma & get croopy during the winter.
> 
> Sugar plum I read your post about your migraines & I know exactly how you feel. I don't get them as often as I use to but I've had to go to the ER for them as well. My female dr said hormone inbalance was causing mine.
> 
> Hope your feeling better today!



Glad your little dude doesn't have strep! That stuff is awful!

Thanks. I'm doing great today. Gonna make an appt with my doc to discuss other options for treating the migraines. Yesterday was the worst I'd had in a very long time. 

Hope you're doing well today too!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> hey new avatar



Yep.... back to normalcy around here 

BTW...


































































MUSTARD RULES!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wait jus a minuet here......


 you know you are too, that was a "given"


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good thing she'll have the office to herself. 2 alarm chilli!!!


 Now if I can get the boss & the AD to leave, it'd be Puuurrrfect!


gobbleinwoods said:


> yes it is hump day again.  happy sad or glad the work week is almost half over?
> 
> Try a cup or two of this coffee and you will lurch yourself into the day.


 it don't taste as good as your regular coffee........... 


blood on the ground said:


> morning y'all.........wow, late night and a early rise just aint workin for me today.. whats for breakfast?


tater, peppers & cheese mixture, drizzled with blueberry syrup.......


SnowHunter said:


> need more sleep






huntinstuff said:


> Good morning woody's family. Hope everyone has a blessed day.





Sterlo58 said:


> Puhleeze...


your welcome.......


MoonPie said:


> AND... it feels like Summer today... AGAIN.


 I know!  ain't gonna kill no bugs at this rate!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , little FYI, if you're eating Flaming hot crunchy cheeto's and wiping your fingers on a napkin, do not, i repeat do not blow or wipe your nose on said napkin!!   wow





Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone. Taking Emily to get her first haircut today. I hope it goes well....


 Have fun!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Woo hoo my son don't have strep. He just needed a steroid cause he was wheezing a lil. Both my kids have asthma & get croopy during the winter.
> 
> Sugar plum I read your post about your migraines & I know exactly how you feel. I don't get them as often as I use to but I've had to go to the ER for them as well. My female dr said hormone inbalance was causing mine.
> 
> Hope your feeling better today!


 Good Deal, hope he kicks back real quick!


Les Miles said:


>


you done changed too soon, ain't ya?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Yep.... back to normalcy around here
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ...



Heck yeah it does!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck yeah it does!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck yeah it does!!



Just like a woman to take the words out of your mouth and twist em all around Good mustard mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hush it women


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck yeah it does!!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck yeah it does!!





Keebs said:


>



What are you two laughing about??? Don't y'all have some dishes to wash and some floors to mop? 
You know... all those woman-type chores that you ought to be doing right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What are you two laughing about??? Don't y'all have some dishes to wash and some floors to mop?
> You know... all those woman-type chores that you ought to be doing right now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it women


yeah, yeah, yeah, _whatever_..........


Les Miles said:


> What are you two laughing about??? Don't y'all have some dishes to wash and some floors to mop?
> You know... all those woman-type chores that you ought to be doing right now.


That's what the maid is for, idjit, why do you think I work for a living?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> What are you two laughing about??? Don't y'all have some dishes to wash and some floors to mop?
> You know... all those woman-type chores that you ought to be doing right now.





Keebs said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah, _whatever_..........
> 
> That's what the maid is for, idjit, why do you think I work for a living?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah, _whatever_..........
> 
> That's what the maid is for, idjit, why do you think I work for a living?



A maid?? When you get thru cookin breakfast i've got some socks that need ironin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Good morning woody's family. Hope everyone has a blessed day.




Hayyyyyy 



Les Miles said:


> Yep.... back to normalcy around here
> 
> BTW...
> 
> ...








mudracing101 said:


> Just like a woman to take the words out of your mouth and twist em all around Good mustard mornin









Mernin folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A maid?? When you get thru eating breakfast i'll come give you a neck massage


 you're sooooo sweet, just like syrup!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> A maid?? When you get thru cookin breakfast i've got some socks that need ironin



You tell 'em mustard bro


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey y'all have a good day! I'm outta here. Skipping my chores today to go get my hair done!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're sooooo sweet, just like syrup!



Mustard dag nab it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all have a good day! I'm outta here. Skipping my chores today to go get my hair done!



Bye The chores will be here waiting on you when you get back


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just like a woman to take the words out of your mouth and twist em all around Good mustard mornin







Les Miles said:


> What are you two laughing about??? Don't y'all have some dishes to wash and some floors to mop?
> You know... all those woman-type chores that you ought to be doing right now.



 Hush it!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye The chores will be here waiting on you when you get back


If it wouldn't for us womens you men wouldn't have a nice clean place to come home too!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mustard dag nab it.





Crickett said:


> If it wouldn't for us womens you men wouldn't have a nice clean place to come home too!


 so true, but if it weren't for THEM we wouldn't have to clean NEAR as much!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> If it wouldn't for us womens you men wouldn't have a nice clean place to come home too!



Thank goodness for maids


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Catch y'all later...I don't want to step in sumpin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch y'all later...I don't want to step in sumpin


 cheekun...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> If it wouldn't for us womens you men wouldn't have a nice clean place to come home too!


Exactly, now go get your hair done and get back and clean this place up.



Keebs said:


> so true, but if it weren't for THEM we wouldn't have to clean NEAR as much!


blah , blah, blah


Les Miles said:


> Thank goodness for maids









Morning Jeffro, hear all these wimmenz cacklin this morning, might have to take their phones and put some on computer restrictions


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

I got go , i'll be back and when i get back all this Syrup nonsense better be gone and that includes the backtalk ladies.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so true, but if it weren't for THEM we wouldn't have to clean NEAR as much!


Ain't that the truth! 


Les Miles said:


> Thank goodness for maids


I am the maid!


mudracing101 said:


> Exactly, now go get your hair done and get back and clean this place up.


I got a better idea..........the list is on the counter waitin for ya! Better be done by the time I get back!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> If it wouldn't for us womens you men wouldn't have a nice clean place to come home too!



shoooot now that my womens is gone my house finally stays clean.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cheekun...........



No, but I didn't have my waders on....it was gettin mighty deep 



mudracing101 said:


> Exactly, now go get your hair done and get back and clean this place up.
> 
> 
> blah , blah, blah
> ...



 



mudracing101 said:


> I got go , i'll be back and when i get back all this Syrup nonsense better be gone and that includes the backtalk ladies.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> I am the maid!
> 
> I got a better idea..........the list is on the counter waitin for ya! Better be done by the time I get back!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> shoooot now that my womens is gone my house finally stays clean.........


 you're a *rarity* then............. 


Jeff C. said:


> No, but I didn't have my waders on....it was gettin mighty deep


Ya got'em on now?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

wassa clean house?


----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

Did somebody mention syrup?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> wassa clean house?





david w. said:


> Did somebody mention syrup?


just daily.................


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just daily.................



Mine stays perfectly clean for about 2 days after we do a whole house clean.. after that  it gets rather scary in here 

Too much clutter  but we'll need all this stuff eventually!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mine stays perfectly clean for about 2 days after we do a whole house clean.. after that  it gets rather scary in here
> 
> Too much clutter  but we'll need all this stuff eventually!


The INSTANT I throw something out, I need it!  go figure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're a *rarity* then.............
> 
> Ya got'em on now?




Do I need'em....or are y'all gonna quit with all the "I like big hairy men" ?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Bored... and hungry. 


Les, go fetch me some lunch. 
Of the land lubbin type that is.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> I am the maid!
> 
> I got a better idea..........the list is on the counter waitin for ya! Better be done by the time I get back!


 but...but


Jeff C. said:


> No, but I didn't have my waders on....it was gettin mighty deep





SnowHunter said:


> wassa clean house?


another one



david w. said:


> Did somebody mention syrup?


and even one more women



Jeff C. said:


> Do I need'em....or are y'all gonna quit with all the "I like big hairy men" ?






turtlebug said:


> Bored... and hungry.
> 
> 
> Les, go fetch me some lunch.
> Of the land lubbin type that is.



Good gosh, they've come out of the wood work


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Do I need'em....or are y'all gonna quit with all the "I like big hairy men" ?


keep'em close, just in case............


turtlebug said:


> Bored... and hungry.
> 
> 
> Les, go fetch me some lunch.
> Of the land lubbin type that is.


STEAK!!!!!!!!with a side of shrimp, please!


mudracing101 said:


> Good gosh, they've come out of the wood work


 And I ain't even put out the "all call" for the rest of the WOW's *yet*!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mine stays perfectly clean for about 2 days after we do a whole house clean.. after that  it gets rather scary in here
> 
> Too much clutter  but we'll need all this stuff eventually!



Ya ever seen Hoarders ? 



Keebs said:


> The INSTANT I throw something out, I need it!  go figure!



That's me... 


turtlebug said:


> Bored... and hungry.
> 
> 
> Les, go fetch me some lunch.
> Of the land lubbin type that is.



Join me for something low cal, low carb and low fat.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

My chocolate pop-tarts ain't holding me. 

Mud, keep it up and YOU can bring me a cheeseburger instead of Les.  

Keebs, tell em to put the shrimp on your plate. 

Neil..., well, you're just on your own darlin. I need grease today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

A'ight gonna go pick up the pecans from the feed and seed store, and possibly drop off some of Jaguars aluminum cans. Their only bringin .60 cents a lb, but they are startin to stack up in the barn


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> My chocolate pop-tarts ain't holding me.
> 
> Mud, keep it up and YOU can bring me a cheeseburger instead of Les.
> 
> ...



I know, I need some grease too....mmmm....cheeseburger, onion rings...make it stop.  

Oh and Keebs, I'll take the extra skrimps too. 


Bugsy...did ya get my PM ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And I ain't even put out the "all call" for the rest of the WOW's *yet*!



You called?  

Just got back from Emily's mornin' at the salon. All went well. She got a certificate and a lock of hair for her baby book.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ya ever seen Hoarders ?


 I feel IMMENSELY better after watching that show! 


turtlebug said:


> Keebs, tell em to put the shrimp on your plate.





Jeff C. said:


> A'ight gonna go pick up the pecans from the feed and seed store, and possibly drop off some of Jaguars aluminum cans. Their only bringin .60 cents a lb, but they are startin to stack up in the barn


 CYL Chief!


Sterlo58 said:


> I know, I need some grease too....mmmm....cheeseburger, onion rings...make it stop.
> 
> Oh and Keebs, I'll take the extra skrimps too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You called?
> 
> Just got back from Emily's mornin' at the salon. All went well. She got a certificate and a lock of hair for her baby book.



Very cool. Pics of new do ???


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

I ain't skeered of no wimens


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Very cool. Pics of new do ???



I'll post some in a bit. Gotta go make some lunch and then go grocery shoppin'.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of no wimens


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of no wimens






Sugar Plum said:


> I'll post some in a bit. Gotta go make some lunch and then go grocery shoppin'.



Finally , a women that knows her place


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Finally , a women that knows her place



If only we could teach 'em to retrieve ducks...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of no wimens





Sterlo58 said:


>



He's lyin. See that look on his face.


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

I seen a album and it said The Best of Rascal Flats..... Ummmm must have been a blank cd


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> If only we could teach 'em to retrieve ducks...



Well , there some places they just shouldnt be


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You called?
> 
> Just got back from Emily's mornin' at the salon. All went well. She got a certificate and a lock of hair for her baby book.





mudracing101 said:


> Well , there some places they just shouldnt be


_oh really......... _


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well , there some places they just shouldnt be



I KNOW you aint talkin to me. 
stomping out with my waders on.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of no wimens



Cheeseburger now!  

Neil, I only got to reply to two PM's last night before I had to run interference between a dryer fixin Fishbait and the cats.  I'll hit ya back tonight. 

Somebody text me some jokes or hawt dude pics or something.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _oh really......... _



Yikes...I can hear the crackin of thin ice.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cheeseburger now!
> 
> Neil, I only got to reply to two PM's last night before I had to run interference between a dryer fixin Fishbait and the cats.  I'll hit ya back tonight.
> 
> Somebody text me some jokes or hawt dude pics or something.



Self Portrait on the way.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cheeseburger now!
> 
> Neil, I only got to reply to two PM's last night before I had to run interference between a dryer fixin Fishbait and the cats.  I'll hit ya back tonight.
> 
> Somebody text me some jokes or hawt dude pics or something.



Well did he get the dryer fixed ? Cuz if not


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _oh really......... _





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I KNOW you aint talkin to me.
> stomping out with my waders on.


No ma'am not you.


turtlebug said:


> Cheeseburger now!
> 
> Neil, I only got to reply to two PM's last night before I had to run interference between a dryer fixin Fishbait and the cats.  I'll hit ya back tonight.
> 
> Somebody text me some jokes or hawt dude pics or something.



Whats your number


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Self Portrait on the way.



So much for the jokes...now what about the hawt dude pics...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cheeseburger now!
> 
> Neil, I only got to reply to two PM's last night before I had to run interference between a dryer fixin Fishbait and the cats.  I'll hit ya back tonight.
> 
> Somebody text me some jokes or hawt dude pics or something.



I know some jokes and i think David w. got some hot dude pics on his phone


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The INSTANT I throw something out, I need it!  go figure!


Always  


mudracing101 said:


> but...but
> 
> 
> another one
> ...






Sterlo58 said:


> Ya ever seen Hoarders ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it all comes in handy at some point 



Les Miles said:


> I ain't skeered of no wimens





kracker said:


> I seen a album and it said The Best of Rascal Flats..... Ummmm must have been a blank cd


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well , there some places they just shouldnt be



You mean like behind the steering wheel or in a duck blind? 

Sheesh... ain't none of them can hit the broad side of a barn anyways


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> So much for the jokes...now what about the hawt dude pics...


  I knew I left the door wide open 


mudracing101 said:


> I know some jokes and i think David w. got some hot dude pics on his phone


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like behind the steering wheel or in a duck blind?
> 
> Sheesh... ain't none of them can hit the broad side of a barn anyways



Both


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats your number


229-867-5309


mudracing101 said:


> Both


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2012)

Did I miss something


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Remember Les,,, and all ya'll other drivelers, Valentines day is coming and nothing says I love you more than a BRAND NEW MOP BUCKET


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 229-867-5309



OK  who's number is that I aint callin it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> OK  who's number is that I aint callin it



Her name is Jenny 

She hangs out with Tommy Tutone.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Remember Les,,, and all ya'll other drivelers, Valentines day is coming and nothing says I love you more than a BRAND NEW MOP BUCKETView attachment 648080





mudracing101 said:


> OK  who's number is that I aint callin it


 c'mon, dare ya!


Sterlo58 said:


> Her name is Jenny
> 
> She hangs out with Tommy Tutone.


 tattle-tail!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Still bored.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Finally , a women that knows her place



Mhhm. You better run. Just wait til I meet you, you big wooly booger. I'll give ya a proper what for. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I KNOW you aint talkin to me.
> stomping out with my waders on.



Go git 'em!



turtlebug said:


> Cheeseburger now!
> 
> Neil, I only got to reply to two PM's last night before I had to run interference between a dryer fixin Fishbait and the cats.  I'll hit ya back tonight.
> 
> Somebody text me some jokes or hawt dude pics or something.



I don't have a phone number to text 'em to! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Self Portrait on the way.



Hiyya....I like self portraits, too


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't have a phone number to text 'em to!




Keebs is keeping me quite occupied.    

I'll be singing the Gummy Bear song for the next two days.       

BAD KEEBS!   




I see Les put his foot in his mouth and hopped away on the other one huh?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Still bored.


 STILL bored????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs is keeping me quite occupied.
> 
> I'll be singing the Gummy Bear song for the next two days.
> 
> ...


 NOPE, LilD sent it from my phone!!!!!!!  I liked the talking "vibrating phone" one!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> STILL bored????



Having a blast.    






Keebs said:


> NOPE, LilD sent it from my phone!!!!!!!  I liked the talking "vibrating phone" one!





You


like


the


vibrating


one....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Nick is texing gibberish again. 

Last time he did that, I let it go cause I thought he was booty texting or something.  

Now I realize it's just that Chief1941 rubbed off on him.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Bugsy


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

les miles said:


> hey bugsy



hrumph..........


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

0417438922


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Fa la la la la

la

la


la

la....


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

Where'd ever-body go? 

Uh-huh. Everyone is out eating thick juicy cheesburgers while I had to settle for a Hot-Pocket and a burnt tongue.   








And why is Quack so confused?  

Some of the texts I get....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Having a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good catch............


turtlebug said:


> Nick is texing gibberish again.
> 
> Last time he did that, I let it go cause I thought he was booty texting or something.
> 
> Now I realize it's just that Chief1941 rubbed off on him.



LilD lost it when you texted her back about the pic!  she's just a "might" proud, can't blame her, it's a nice lookin truck!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chicken fried chicken w/ white gravy, mashed taters and gravy, broc. and cheese, hashbrown casserole, bisquits and a tall glass of ice water with lemon . Whew , where is my pillow and lip smackin smiley


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhhm. You better run. Just wait til I meet you, you big wooly booger. I'll give ya a proper what for.



I aint scared, bring it 
Oh and by the way i shaved , not a wooly booger  no more


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Now all ya'll other women quit textin and back to cleanin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken fried chicken w/ white gravy, mashed taters and gravy, broc. and cheese, hashbrown casserole, bisquits and a tall glass of ice water with lemon . Whew , where is my pillow and lip smackin smileyView attachment 648129


ohmywordthatlooksgood!


mudracing101 said:


> I aint scared, bring it
> Oh and by the way i shaved , not a wooly booger  no more


 he's back to *babyface* Ladies!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Now all ya'll other women quit textin and back to cleanin


well snap, was fixin to forward them to you as well, ok then, be that way..............


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

I really suck at measuring the right amount of pasta, so if you and 84 of your friends want spaghetti tonight, come over.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bored too 
I need some fresh funnies. Text some my way.


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

Being drunk makes you run stop signs... being high makes you wait for them to turn green


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife said "your right" to me this morning. I thought she said "you're right" but she didn't. So I guess she wins.


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

Belgium is a leading producer of beer, chocolate, and weapons. I picture a country full of very well-armed fat people. Another one, I mean.


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

There's a very thin line between having your foot out of the covers enough to stay cool but not enough so it gets eaten by monsters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> There's a very thin line between having your foot out of the covers enough to stay cool but not enough so it gets eaten by monsters.



Thats a good one


----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

Tha loonies are out in full force today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi !


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !



What up Quack


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yall behave...gotta go take Sam to middle school baseball tryouts ( day 3 ) 

Still bored...text funnies. My inbox is cleaned out. 

Later


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chicken fried chicken w/ white gravy, mashed taters and gravy, broc. and cheese, hashbrown casserole, bisquits and a tall glass of ice water with lemon . Whew , where is my pillow and lip smackin smileyView attachment 648129



Cracker Barrel


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Cracker Barrel



mmmm hhmmmm and it was so good.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2012)

High


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> High



Low


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> High





Higher . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Higher . . .





hdm03 said:


> High





mudracing101 said:


> Low


medium


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Tha loonies are out in full force today.


 
Road loonies?

Work loonies?

Drivelr Loonies?

All of the above???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Road loonies?
> 
> Work loonies?
> 
> ...


yes!!!!! RUUUUUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2012)

Sleepy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!! 

He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!

He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2012)

hello drivelers

infin ya want a good read go to Ghettohikes.com things that underpriveleged youth say on the trail!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.



Wow , thats a lot of cans,


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.




HOLY COW!!!! Good for da Jaguar!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.





mudracing101 said:


> Wow , thats a lot of cans,



it sure is!! how longdat take


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.



Way to go Jaguar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wow , thats a lot of cans,



It took them dudes at the recycling center by surprise too 

They brought over a big bin with a forklift and I said "y'all do this all the time, give me a guess on what he's got". They looked at it and said "at least 200 lbs." Jag filled that bin up and there was still half the truck bed full....the first bin was just short of 200 lbs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

The boys rich


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Way to go Jaguar!



Now if I could just convince him that this other 100 lbs of cracked pecans are worth more than them cans, maybe he'll help me pick them out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

*Oh yeah...thanks to all that may have donated cans/tabs to Jared!!!*


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Oh yeah...thanks to all that may have donated cans/tabs to Jared!!!*



SOme can were donated more willing than others

Proud of your little Buddy.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.



Daaaaang


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> SOme can were donated more willing than others
> 
> Proud of your little Buddy.




 You got that right, some were demanded!!

Thanks, AJ!!! He sure was proud when that woman counted out that money and handed it to him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.






Jeff, dat boy gonna be a MULTI MILLIONARE yet !!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> *Oh yeah...thanks to all that may have donated cans/tabs to Jared!!!*



It's not like we had a choice. 
Congrats to Jared on th chunk of change!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2012)

It's 4:20


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







SnowHunter said:


> wassa clean house?







SnowHunter said:


> Mine stays perfectly clean for about 2 days after we do a whole house clean.. after that  it gets rather scary in here



Mine too! Seems like it is a losing battle some days!



mudracing101 said:


> but...but
> 
> 
> another one
> ...





BTW The to do list wasn't done when I came back


But that's ok it wouldn't been done right anyways!



Sugar Plum said:


> You called?
> 
> Just got back from Emily's mornin' at the salon. All went well. She got a certificate and a lock of hair for her baby book.



Awww I bet she looks so cute! I remember when my lil' man got his 1st hair cut. He got one of those certificates & a lock of hair as well. I have them in his baby book. 



mudracing101 said:


> Remember Les,,, and all ya'll other drivelers, Valentines day is coming and nothing says I love you more than a BRAND NEW MOP BUCKETView attachment 648080







Sterlo58 said:


> Her name is Jenny
> 
> She hangs out with Tommy Tutone.







Jeff C. said:


> Jaguar is tickled silly and proud!!!
> 
> He just turned in 422 lbs. of cans for $249.93. He's going to donate his 16 lbs. of tabs to a good cause!!
> 
> He worked his butt off pulling those tabs and crushing those cans.



That's awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff, dat boy gonna be a MULTI MILLIONARE yet !!!!!



I finally convinced him to hold off on that Bugatti foe a while 



SnowHunter said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> It's not like we had a choice.
> Congrats to Jared on th chunk of change!





Keebs said:


>



Thanks y'all!!! I'll show him all the replies...he'll get a kick out of it 



hdm03 said:


> It's 4:20



<------pecans


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> :rofl
> 
> BTW The to do list wasn't done when I came back
> 
> ...



But i told Keebs to do it, it was pretty outside and i wanted to play


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs lets go early


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go early



Standby in 10....9....8....7....6....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go early


 lets goooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a before, during and after picture of Emily's haircut


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## david w. (Feb 1, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


>



Idjit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here's a before, during and after picture of Emily's haircut



She's awesome!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2012)

david w. said:


> Idjit.


 

 ^ Pot- "you're black"
Kettle- "nuh uh, you're black!"
Pot- "no, you're black!"
Kettle- "Well, you're blacker"
Pot- "well you're blackest"
Kettle- "well, you're blackerest"
Pot-"well you're black times infinity"
Kettle-"well, you're black times infinity plus one."


I think you get the point


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

Evenin knuckledragginwinderlickinnosepickincoonfangeredidjits.

Man what a long day...but glad to have it..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

MMMMMMM tacos!


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2012)

Sup yawl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> MMMMMMM tacos!



Where have I heard that said before? 



slip said:


> Sup yawl



HEY SIS!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

fried flounder, fried frog legs, sauteed crab claws, crab cakes, and french fries. 
The ocean side of the freezer is now officially empty.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where have I heard that said before?


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY SIS!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup yawl



Polish poults?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> MMMMMMM tacos!



Here too! Great minds think alike. Thank goodness H22 got us some deer meat. I absolutely HATE buying ground beef.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Polish poults?



Black copper marans. 3 'fro headed birds is enough


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup yawl





Yummy.....bite sized!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> fried flounder, fried frog legs, sauteed crab claws, crab cakes, and french fries.
> The ocean side of the freezer is now officially empty.



 Lawd that sounds good!!! 



slip said:


>



You've got a Hawk....practice makes perfect 


Mannnnn....y'all ain't gonna believe what the Jaguar did 

He flagged down a perfect stranger passing by out front,  and donated his 16 lbs of aluminum tabs to him        

We were going to donate them to the ACS, NBCF, or Ronald McDonald House, etc.

I can't believe the dude took them from him


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

slip said:


>



Whatchu' confuzzled about?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C.;6690616


Mannnnn....y'all ain't gonna believe what the Jaguar did :banginghe

He flagged down a perfect stranger passing by out front said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yummy.....bite sized!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The boys got a heart of gold, you can't fault him for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The boys got a heart of gold, you can't fault him for that.



Yessir he does.....just wish it hadn't been a total stranger. I would've asked to speak to someone else before I took them though. I mean the dude had to be scratching his head wondering what the heck


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir he does.....just wish it hadn't been a total stranger. I would've asked to speak to someone else before I took them though. I mean the dude had to be scratching his head wondering what the heck



random acts of kindness are usually the most memorable.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here too! Great minds think alike. Thank goodness H22 got us some deer meat. I absolutely HATE buying ground beef.




I know exactly how you feel.



slip said:


> Black copper marans. 3 'fro headed birds is enough





I like the fro birds.



Jeff C. said:


> Yessir he does.....just wish it hadn't been a total stranger. I would've asked to speak to someone else before I took them though. I mean the dude had to be scratching his head wondering what the heck




Yes he did Jeff. Most people would have said thank you, but you keep them.  Look at it this way. It's all in learning the deductions on donations, when he becomes a multi millionare.



rhbama3 said:


> random acts of kindness are usually the most memorable.





Yes sir! To the man upstairs,young Jag truely did good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> I know exactly how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 He forgot to get a receipt  

Well, I'm done pickin out pecans for tonight


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Doing some late night cooking again around here. Another steak and some turbo garlic bread....

Hope y'all are having a good eve!

JeffC, I have a gallon ziploc of tabs I will pass on to y'all next time I see you. Should be more by then!

Tell the Jaguar he can give them to whoever he wants!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I believe the fudge stripes are working. I've got one pair of 29/33 jeans that seem alittle tight. Guess I'll call them my skinny jeans.


----------



## kracker (Feb 1, 2012)

‎ do racist marathoners only run 3K's?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here too! Great minds think alike. Thank goodness H22 got us some deer meat. I absolutely HATE buying ground beef.



No deer meat for us this year  I hate ground beef....it just has a funny taste to is now.



Jeff C. said:


> Yummy.....bite sized!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa...wonder why the dude didn't try to get Jaguar to keep them. At least he did good by giving them to someone. That is an AWESOME kid you have there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy y'all! Doing some late night cooking again around here. Another steak and some turbo garlic bread....
> 
> Hope y'all are having a good eve!
> 
> ...



 Thank ya sir!!! I came down on him purty hard about flagging down a stranger....I'll let him know, that'll make him happy 



Laneybird said:


> Well I believe the fudge stripes are working. I've got one pair of 29/33 jeans that seem alittle tight. Guess I'll call them my skinny jeans.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, Mrs. Plum!!!

You have sent me a couple of recipes that come from the Pioneer Woman site..

She now has a tv show on the Food Network on Saturday mornings. 10AM I think...

Haven't seen the show, but the food on the comercial looks good!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2012)

More Apple Pie.....hmmmm I think I will 


An as unofficial area tester I say that...........this batch has potential


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Well I believe the fudge stripes are working. I've got one pair of 29/33 jeans that seem alittle tight. Guess I'll call them my skinny jeans.



Come spend a week at The Big Pine Tree! I will put some weight on you! We eat pretty good around here!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Jeff, I feel Hankus could help build the tabs stock pretty quick, don't ya think?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> More Apple Pie.....hmmmm I think I will
> 
> 
> An as unofficial area tester I say that...........this batch has potential



I don't have any...

Wanna send me some? Do you think the USPS will get a big glass down here without spilling any?


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Come spend a week at The Big Pine Tree! I will put some weight on you! We eat pretty good around here!




Zip code please...We eat pretty good here also. Problem is, I have to go to bed to keep from burning any calories.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I don't have any...
> 
> Wanna send me some? Do you think the USPS will get a big glass down here without spilling any?



Why not? When we lived in Snellville we had a gang of thugs occupying the house next door. A week after they moved out (pressured by the local LEO's) UPS delivered a 60 lb box to their door step. I called the detective and he staked out to see who picked it up. Turns out, after the arrest, that UPS delivered a 60 lb box of maryjiwana to the eagerly awaiting perp...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Hey Jeff, I feel Hankus could help build the tabs stock pretty quick, don't ya think?



I can garontee that .....he donated a bunch last weekend


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Zip code please...We eat pretty good here also. Problem is, I have to go to bed to keep from burning any calories.



LOL! I could not gain weight at all until I hit about 30. I tried every trick I could think of. Now, I can't loose weight!

Not that I'm trying hard to... Beer and groceries are applied regularly!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why not? When we lived in Snellville we had a gang of thugs occupying the house next door. A week after they moved out (pressured by the local LEO's) UPS delivered a 60 lb box to their door step. I called the detective and he staked out to see who picked it up. Turns out, after the arrest, that UPS delivered a 60 lb box of maryjiwana to the eagerly awaiting perp...





That's crazy, makes you wonder how much of that stuff is shipped by them and the USPS....


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why not? When we lived in Snellville we had a gang of thugs occupying the house next door. A week after they moved out (pressured by the local LEO's) UPS delivered a 60 lb box to their door step. I called the detective and he staked out to see who picked it up. Turns out, after the arrest, that UPS delivered a 60 lb box of maryjiwana to the eagerly awaiting perp...




Snellville...what a nice town it used to be.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey, Mrs. Plum!!!
> 
> You have sent me a couple of recipes that come from the Pioneer Woman site..
> 
> ...



I know! I keep telling Rob it's just another reason I HAVE to have a tv and cable! I love that woman and her recipes are awesome. This is her second season of shows...and I'm missing them!!



Hankus said:


> More Apple Pie.....hmmmm I think I will
> 
> 
> An as unofficial area tester I say that...........this batch has potential



Hmmmm. Send me some and I'll let ya know if it's any good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> That's crazy, makes you wonder how much of that stuff is shipped by them and the USPS....



http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/mail-marijuana-shipments-skyrocket/story?id=10108912


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 229-867-5309



Thanks fer gettin thatun fer me 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> I don't have any...
> 
> Wanna send me some? Do you think the USPS will get a big glass down here without spilling any?



I'll get the kinks outta it then we'll see 



Sugar Plum said:


> I know! I keep telling Rob it's just another reason I HAVE to have a tv and cable! I love that woman and her recipes are awesome. This is her second season of shows...and I'm missing them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Send me some and I'll let ya know if it's any good



I guarantee its strong enough


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I guarantee its strong enough



Got a recipe to share?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No deer meat for us this year  I hate ground beef....it just has a funny taste to is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa...wonder why the dude didn't try to get Jaguar to keep them. At least he did good by giving them to someone. That is an AWESOME kid you have there!




He may have Sugar Plum....I just don't really know what all was said.  I heard a vehicle rumbling out front, didn't pay it much attention, didn't know Jag was out there.

Thanks....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He may have Sugar Plum....I just don't really know what all was said.  I heard a vehicle rumbling out front, didn't pay it much attention, didn't know Jag was out there.
> 
> Thanks....



Well, either way, who could tell that sweet boy "no"?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey y'all I had breakfast for dinner tonight! I'll post a pic later! 

Sugar plum your daughter is a cutie! Those pics remind me of my lil girl (she's 10 now) when we got her first hair cut. I did the before & after pics too & it's just amazing what a difference a lil haircut makes. They look so much older after it.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got a recipe to share?



Not yet. Always drink the prototype and never tell em all there is to it 



Jeff C. said:


> He may have Sugar Plum....I just don't really know what all was said.  I heard a vehicle rumbling out front, didn't pay it much attention, didn't know Jag was out there.
> 
> Thanks....



It weren't me even if it was rumblin. I swear it was parked today an I drive the hoss. Pretty wild what J did but pretty cool too. Ya know he left a pile up here too still


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all I had breakfast for dinner tonight! I'll post a pic later!
> 
> Sugar plum your daughter is a cutie! Those pics remind me of my lil girl (she's 10 now) when we got her first hair cut. I did the before & after pics too & it's just amazing what a difference a lil haircut makes. They look so much older after it.




Thank you. Rob and I keep looking at her and saying the same thing. She looks older now, and bigger! No more haircuts....she needs to stay a baby!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2012)

I was a cute lil blonde headed heathen when I got mine cut the first time  People told momma what a cute lil girl I was sometimes  The beard helps tremendously now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I was a cute lil blonde headed heathen when I got mine cut the first time  People told momma what a cute lil girl I was sometimes  The beard helps tremendously now


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Not yet. Always drink the prototype and never tell em all there is to it
> 
> 
> 
> It weren't me even if it was rumblin. I swear it was parked today an I drive the hoss. Pretty wild what J did but pretty cool too. Ya know he left a pile up here too still



10-4, it would have taken 2 loads had we got all of them 



Hankus said:


> I was a cute lil blonde headed heathen when I got mine cut the first time  People told momma what a cute lil girl I was sometimes  The beard helps tremendously now


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/mail-marijuana-shipments-skyrocket/story?id=10108912



To borrow a phrase... holy cow!!!



Sugar Plum said:


> I know! I keep telling Rob it's just another reason I HAVE to have a tv and cable! I love that woman and her recipes are awesome. This is her second season of shows...and I'm missing them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Send me some and I'll let ya know if it's any good



Tell him you will quit doing laundry and cleaning up!




Hankus said:


> Thanks fer gettin thatun fer me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, come on wit it! 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all I had breakfast for dinner tonight! I'll post a pic later!
> 
> Sugar plum your daughter is a cutie! Those pics remind me of my lil girl (she's 10 now) when we got her first hair cut. I did the before & after pics too & it's just amazing what a difference a lil haircut makes. They look so much older after it.



I think breakfast for supper is on the menu tomorrow nite. I am thinking a big ol omlette and some cheese grits and toast..... Mmmmmmm.

Jacob looked like a different person after his first haircut. He went from cute lil baby to cute lil boy!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



If I had beeen blue eyed Hitler woulda made me a poster child  






Mebbe shoulda not posted that but I'd have said it so mite as well post it ya know


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I was a cute lil blonde headed heathen when I got mine cut the first time  People told momma what a cute lil girl I was sometimes  The beard helps tremendously now



I was the same way but with brown hair. My Dad got tired of folks asking if I was a girl.... He got me a SEEEEEERRRRIOUS haircut for my first one. They stated saying what a cute lil Marine! Mom was not happy about that first haircut!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

<------Birfday cake and a glass of milk


----------



## Hankus (Feb 1, 2012)

Seepy seepy

Nighty nite


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seepy seepy
> 
> Nighty nite



Later Hoss


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 1, 2012)

lawd, somebody roll me to bed.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 1, 2012)

Later, folks... I'm out too. Have a good nite! C-ya tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2012)

That birfday cake did me in.....G'Night all...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2012)

I see I got stuck with another title while I was away today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 1, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I see I got stuck with another title while I was away today



At least , they did not stick you with the check.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> At least , they did not stick you with the check.


 
I'm surprised


----------



## Self! (Feb 1, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm surprised





Y'all still dating?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2012)

William H Bonney said:


> Y'all still dating?


 


You're needed over on my 243 thread


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 1, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I see I got stuck with another title while I was away today


That one does not surprise me in the least!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> That one does not surprise me in the least!!


 
Did the previous one surprise you?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Did the previous one surprise you?


This Lights up whenever you post!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> This Lights up whenever you post!!
> 
> View attachment 648359


 

yeah, yeah, i know. We've been through that. Durn thing keeps me up all night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2012)

It is Fridayeve.  Coffee is up are you?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Fridayeve. Coffee is up are you?


 
Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you, Gobblin and KB.  Top of the morning to all of the other fellow drivelers out there too.

Now for some fresh brewed coffee to help get the sleep monsters out of my eyes so that I can get some work done today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mornin folks. NEED COFFEE !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. NEED COFFEE !!!!



presto






mornin'


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2012)

Eeriiiieeerreeerrruuurr.........somebody chooot tha dang roooster!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> presto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Gobble....sluuuurrrp...aahhhhh


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

ahh coffee!!! Mornin Folks


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you, Gobblin and KB. Top of the morning to all of the other fellow drivelers out there too.
> 
> Now for some fresh brewed coffee to help get the sleep monsters out of my eyes so that I can get some work done today.


 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. NEED COFFEE !!!!


 


blood on the ground said:


> Eeriiiieeerreeerrruuurr.........somebody chooot tha dang roooster!!!!!!!!!


 


SnowHunter said:


> ahh coffee!!! Mornin Folks


 
Morning gang


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2012)

<-------Chicken egg n cheese bagel from Chick-fil-a  Cost $0.00


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> ahh coffee!!! Mornin Folks



Just what I say...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Morning gang


Mornin KB 



Hankus said:


> <-------Chicken egg n cheese bagel from Chick-fil-a  Cost $0.00


 Musta did a lil dance for the workers, huh?  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just what I say...



 And time for a refil


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin KB
> 
> 
> Musta did a lil dance for the workers, huh?
> ...



Not me, gotta run!!!! 

Later gators..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me, gotta run!!!!
> 
> Later gators..


 
ain't no gators 'round here. Elephants, bulldogs, and tigers maybe, but no gators


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Mornin, ooohh my head.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> <-------Chicken egg n cheese bagel from Chick-fil-a  Cost $0.00


man you bargan shop, way ta go!



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, ooohh my head.....



whazuuuuup! you got a hangaround  

its thirsty thirzday y'all.........and my friday.....whooooohoooo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man you bargan shop, way ta go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh it'll be better in a lil bit


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Coffee fixes most things in the mornin.....happy Tursday folks!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee fixes most things in the mornin.....happy Tursday folks!!!



Yes.. a world without coffee is a world not worth living in


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, ooohh my head.....


 I thought so!


Jeff C. said:


> Coffee fixes most things in the mornin.....happy Tursday folks!!!


 yeah it does.......


SnowHunter said:


> Yes.. a world without coffee is a world not worth living in


 LOVE the Avatar!!!!!!!! I need some Aimeeeeesugar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yes.. a world without coffee is a world not worth living in



 That's purty extreme, but you're correct


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought so!



Things are a lil fuzzy , but did you call me rubber ducky last night?????????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. Need a few more cups of coffee before I'm ready for anything. Rex musta been having nightmares or something....he kept waking up squealing all night. What does a 6 month old have nightmares about, anyway?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Things are a lil fuzzy , but did you call me rubber ducky last night?????????


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Things are a lil fuzzy , but did you call me rubber ducky last night?????????


 
  


Y'all don't mind me


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought so!
> 
> yeah it does.......
> 
> LOVE the Avatar!!!!!!!! I need some Aimeeeeesugar!!!!!!!!!!


Aimees stingy.. just ask Quack 



Jeff C. said:


> That's purty extreme, but you're correct


I speaketh the-eth truth-eth 



mudracing101 said:


> Things are a lil fuzzy , but did you call me rubber ducky last night?????????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Things are a lil fuzzy , but did you call me rubber ducky last night?????????


 that weren't it, but you at least remember talking to me, but ya didn't call me back, you have info I need!


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Need a few more cups of coffee before I'm ready for anything. Rex musta been having nightmares or something....he kept waking up squealing all night. What does a 6 month old have nightmares about, anyway?


 who knows..........


Kendallbearden said:


> Y'all don't mind me


We haven't before, why start now? 


SnowHunter said:


> Aimees stingy.. just ask Quack
> 
> I speaketh the-eth truth-eth


Me & her have our *OWN* way, remember???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Things are a lil fuzzy , but did you call me rubber ducky last night?????????



TMI 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Need a few more cups of coffee before I'm ready for anything. Rex musta been having nightmares or something....he kept waking up squealing all night. What does a 6 month old have nightmares about, anyway?



Food, dirty diapers, food...



SnowHunter said:


> Aimees stingy.. just ask Quack



I wouldn't want to give Quack sugar either


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Food, dirty diapers, food...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Me & her have our *OWN* way, remember???


Good point!  Aint no comparison to Aunt Ree 



Sterlo58 said:


> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy Groundhawg day! Wonder if the General show his shadow or not? 


Oh & I almost forgot to post my dinner pic from last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Happy Groundhawg day! Wonder if the General show his shadow or not?
> 
> 
> Oh & I almost forgot to post my dinner pic from last night.



 syrup label


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Good point!  Aint no comparison to Aunt Ree





Crickett said:


> Happy Groundhawg day! Wonder if the General show his shadow or not?
> 
> 
> Oh & I almost forgot to post my dinner pic from last night.


According to one of them, he didn't see his shadow.
  girl please, you just stole my heart!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs what info??? and really what was it you called me, pm me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Happy Groundhawg day! Wonder if the General show his shadow or not?
> 
> 
> Oh & I almost forgot to post my dinner pic from last night.



i do love bacon


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> We haven't before, why start now?


 

No love 










Alright y'all, i'm out of here. Y'all be good


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Things are a lil fuzzy , but did you call me rubber ducky last night?????????



Splish splash, I was takin a bath 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Need a few more cups of coffee before I'm ready for anything. Rex musta been having nightmares or something....he kept waking up squealing all night. What does a 6 month old have nightmares about, anyway?



Maybe he was thinkin about when the Jag and I were over there  



Crickett said:


> Happy Groundhawg day! Wonder if the General show his shadow or not?
> 
> 
> Oh & I almost forgot to post my dinner pic from last night.



I ain't gonna lie, nuttin wrong wiff a lil syrup on bacon


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



.......OH wait .......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs what info??? and really what was it you called me, pm me.





Kendallbearden said:


> No love
> Alright y'all, i'm out of here. Y'all be good


 whaaaaa......... I put tha  in there!!


mudracing101 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> .......OH wait .......


ooohhhlawd!!!!!!

What's yo name? Puddintain, ask me agin, I'll tell ya tha same!!
Muds voice mail message says:
Leave me a name and a message...............  I did what it said.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

keebs said:


> Whaaaaa......... I put tha  In there!!
> 
> Ooohhhlawd!!!!!!
> 
> ...



_lol!!!_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Puddin tang  , How in the blazes did i come up with rubber ducky. That must of been the phone call right after that


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe he was thinkin about when the Jag and I were over there



He'll be nicer next time you guys visit


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Puddin tang  , How in the blazes did i come up with rubber ducky. That must of been the phone call right after that


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Puddin tang  , How in the blazes did i come up with rubber ducky. That must of been the phone call right after that




Wuzya sittin in da baftub??? 



Sugar Plum said:


> He'll be nicer next time you guys visit



Lawd, I hope so


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Welll..... What did i call you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuzya sittin in da baftub???


Nope, he was, and I quote "I'm just ridin around visitin some friends"..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuzya sittin in da baftub???
> 
> 
> 
> Lawd, I hope so



I dont think so


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Welll..... What did i call you


 You were laughin so hard & the phone breakin up, I'm not sure myself!
did you ever figure out who was "riding on your turf"?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Nope, he was, and I quote "I'm just ridin around visitin some friends"..........



Hush it women , from here on out our conversations are private


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You were laughin so hard & the phone breakin up, I'm not sure myself!
> did you ever figure out who was "riding on your turf"?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You were laughin so hard & the phone breakin up, I'm not sure myself!
> did you ever figure out who was "riding on your turf"?



Hey i'm thinkin i better discuss this in a pm , incoming


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it women , from here on out our conversations are private



Lawd no they aint 

Tell it all miss Keebs...do tell it all...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

So , who's wathcin the game


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> So , who's wathcin the game



uh-uh.....we want to hear the rest of the phone conversation


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> uh-uh.....we want to hear the rest of the phone conversation



huh, so do i


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it women , from here on out our conversations are private





mudracing101 said:


>





Sterlo58 said:


> Lawd no they aint
> 
> Tell it all miss Keebs...do tell it all...


 Now Neil, you know better!


mudracing101 said:


> So , who's wathcin the game


 I'll be waiting on the commercials!


Sugar Plum said:


> uh-uh.....we want to hear the rest of the phone conversation


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> So , who's wathcin the game



Possibly...if I can get to OKC before it starts


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> huh, so do i


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey, have y'all seen this? I've gotta brag on MizT a little bit!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6690306&postcount=16


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, have y'all seen this? I've gotta brag on MizT a little bit!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6690306&postcount=16


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, have y'all seen this? I've gotta brag on MizT a little bit!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6690306&postcount=16



WOW!! Miz T gots talent!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> WOW!! Miz T gots talent!!



Thanks, she's purty good at it. Could use a lesson or two on photography skillz


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

LOL...check dis one out!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6692453&postcount=35


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL...check dis one out!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6692453&postcount=35



I ate a baby one time


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got sunfower seeds all in my truck


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, have y'all seen this? I've gotta brag on MizT a little bit!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6690306&postcount=16


 Niiiice!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL...check dis one out!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6692453&postcount=35



Mad skills


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL...check dis one out!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6692453&postcount=35



Thats kinda creepy


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats kinda creepy



Can you imagine the "done" pic??


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Leftover smorgasbord fer lunch.....pasta alfredo wiff chicken breast, fajita, piece of a chimichanga


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats kinda creepy





Jeff C. said:


> Can you imagine the "done" pic??



creepy !! why would you... who would... what makes..nevermind

i think it come from Michael Jackson's house


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good there Jeffro.  Tell Ms. T I like em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> creepy !! why would you... who would... what makes..nevermind
> 
> i think it come from Michael Jackson's house



Baby Burger Lovers   



boneboy96 said:


> Looking good there Jeffro.  Tell Ms. T I like em!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

This place is dead today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This place is dead today



Yup, It is Nap time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This place is dead today


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mustard is my life


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

I used to really like going to the sports forum....
Think i'll take a nap. That $5 footlong club from Subway got the sleep monster biting me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This place is dead today





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup, It is Nap time.





Hooked On Quack said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>





Les Miles said:


>




Nevermind!!! Partayy.....


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I used to really like going to the sports forum....
> Think i'll take a nap. That $5 footlong club from Subway got the sleep monster biting me.



I know what you mean. Nothing but haters over there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Stoopid ceiling fans.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, have y'all seen this? I've gotta brag on MizT a little bit!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6690306&postcount=16





Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, she's purty good at it. Could use a lesson or two on photography skillz



Those are awesome! 

I'll give her a lesson if photography if I can have one of those beautiful cakes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Those are awesome!
> 
> I'll give her a lesson if photography if I can have one of those beautiful cakes!






I wanna pet yo puppy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Those are awesome!
> 
> I'll give her a lesson if photography if I can have one of those beautiful cakes!



Thanks....I've got to get a good camera!!! Every time we get ready to spend a little money on a decent one, something else get's in the way


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> Stoopid ceiling fans.



Smack yer head?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

slip said:


> Smack yer head?





NO!!  But my $265 GLoomis is no longer 7' long . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO!!  But my $265 GLoomis is no longer 7' long . . .






Is that fan still in one piece


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO!!  But my $265 GLoomis is no longer 7' long . . .



Walmart "Ugly Sticks" are a lot cheaper and you can stick them in ceiling fans with no problem. 
 I do feel your pain. Remeber last spring when i rolled up my rear window on 3 rods in the truck?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that fan still in one piece






Yeah, but it's OFF while I rig my other rods.


I knew I shoulda started drankin before rigging.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Walmart "Ugly Sticks" are a lot cheaper and you can stick them in ceiling fans with no problem.
> I do feel your pain. Remeber last spring when i rolled up my rear window on 3 rods in the truck?





This is the 2nd Loomis I've broke, they used would send you a new one, no questions asked, now it cost $50 for a replacement.  (I think they hired Head Of Questions asked)





Boxed this one up and headed to the PO, will have a new one by next week.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Time to go fishin


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2012)

antibiotics - the easy much simpler way to lose weight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

I meant time to go fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is the 2nd Loomis I've broke, they used would send you a new one, no questions asked, now it cost $50 for a replacement.  (I think they hired Head Of Questions asked)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NO!!  But my $265 GLoomis is no longer 7' long . . .



I dunno whats crazier, spending $265 on a fishin pole or sticking it in the fan.


If anybody asks what happend just say it was the bass of a life time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

I HATE running errands !!   Gotta pick up what's left of the ole paycheck, go by the PO, swing by the bank, go to Dawns' shop and get a haircut, and then to the beer sto.

Come back home, work/run Suzie, finish rigging my bass rods, and commence to drankin !!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna pet yo puppy !!!



I asked Roxy if Quack could pet her! This was her reaction!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

slip said:


> I dunno whats crazier, spending $265 on a fishin pole or sticking it in the fan.
> 
> 
> If anybody asks what happend just say it was the bass of a life time.






I only own 2 GLoomis's, both were gifts, but then I did put 2, $250 Abu Garcia  Revo's on both of 'em !!

You JUST can't put an el cheapo reel on a high dolla rod . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I blah, blah,blah, and commence to drankin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I asked Roxy if Quack could pet her! This was her reaction!






She wants to lick me ears !!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

Got a few errands to run today, too. But, they're on hold until Rob gets tax stuff done. He's been eagerly (impatiently) waiting for his tax stuff to get here. I'm only playing along because we'll get to go shopping very soon


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I asked Roxy if Quack could pet her! This was her reaction!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>





I like the way you thank!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got a few errands to run today, too. But, they're on hold until Rob gets tax stuff done. He's been eagerly (impatiently) waiting for his tax stuff to get here. I'm only playing along because we'll get to go shopping very soon



Aint you supposed to be cleanin the house


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She wants to lick me ears !!!!



Give her a pretzel or 2 & she might! She'll do anything for a pretzel!



Sugar Plum said:


> Got a few errands to run today, too. But, they're on hold until Rob gets tax stuff done. He's been eagerly (impatiently) waiting for his tax stuff to get here. I'm only playing along because we'll get to go shopping very soon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you supposed to be cleanin the house






Nope. Today is a lazy day. I told him to forget about anything being done. And, any complaints outta him would get him , too.


Now, hush it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Give her a pretzel or 2 & she might! She'll do anything for a pretzel!



My big items are a king sized bed and a tv  Mama can't keep talking to herself all day...people are going to think I'm nuts


----------



## Crickett (Feb 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> My big items are a king sized bed and a tv  Mama can't keep talking to herself all day...people are going to think I'm nuts




I usually keep the TV off during the day. I end up talking to the dogs though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

< it's really popcorn this time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

I got sunburnt


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I got sunburnt



Paging lotion boy......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2012)

well wabblers its about time ta cut to the hut. I hope all you youngans have a safe and happy friday and a even better weekend! someone pm me the name of the new driveler when it starts so i ait searchin fer the dang thang half the day...lol (im so ADD).............Ta do list.. likker store, home


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope. Today is a lazy day. I told him to forget about anything being done. And, any complaints outta him would get him , too.
> 
> 
> Now, hush it!


 Thats a lot of spankins



Crickett said:


> I usually keep the TV off during the day. I end up talking to the dogs though!


you get more house cleaned with the tv off


Keebs said:


>


lookin at pictures again



SnowHunter said:


> I got sunburnt


Beautiful day aint it


Jeff C. said:


>



HANG ON JEFFRO!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> well wabblers its about time ta cut to the hut. I hope all you youngans have a safe and happy friday and a even better weekend! someone pm me the name of the new driveler when it starts so it ait searchin fer the dang thang half the day...lol (im so ADD).............Ta do list.. likker store, home



BLAH, BLAH, BLAH LIKKER STORE


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I got sunburnt





Jeff C. said:


>









hdm03 said:


> Hi









blood on the ground said:


> well wabblers its about time ta cut to the hut. I hope all you youngans have a safe and happy friday and a even better weekend! someone pm me the name of the new driveler when it starts so i ait searchin fer the dang thang half the day...lol (im so ADD).............Ta do list.. likker store, home









mudracing101 said:


> lookin at pictures again









mudracing101 said:


> BLAH, BLAH, BLAH LIKKER STORE


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Paging lotion boy......





mudracing101 said:


> Thats a lot of spankins
> 
> 
> you get more house cleaned with the tv off
> ...


Oh yes... every critter is out sunbathing  Looks like Jonestown 



Keebs said:


>


Yeah, I know... I was only out for about an hour directly in the sun too  Sunburn in February


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, I know... I was only out for about an hour directly in the sun too _* Sunburn in February*_


That's what I'm talkin 'bout!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes... every critter is out sunbathing  Looks like Jonestown
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know... I was only out for about an hour directly in the sun too  Sunburn in February



Ya gotta keep a bottle of aloe in the fridge. I could get sunburned in a snowstorm.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just did sumpin I always try not to do. I made a wise comment in the RF.  

I'll never learn.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yes... every critter is out sunbathing  Looks like Jonestown
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know... I was only out for about an hour directly in the sun too  Sunburn in February





Thank God I don`t sunburn...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank God I don`t sunburn...



Well I weren't wearin long sleeves  I always spend a few months getting slightly burnt, but it does turn into a nice tan


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank God I don`t sunburn...


 LilD said check your cell phone, you have a picture waiting on you........


SnowHunter said:


> Well I weren't wearin long sleeves  I always spend a few months getting slightly burnt, but it does _*turn into a nice tan *_


 You DO tan nicely, sista!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> LilD said check your cell phone, you have a picture waiting on you........




Done!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Done!


 she's gigglin...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she's gigglin...........




And I`m slower`n wet gunpowder...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And I`m slower`n wet gunpowder...


That swamp will wear you out!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That swamp will wear you out!





I plan to die in that swamp...











one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I just did sumpin I always try not to do. I made a wise comment in the RF.
> 
> I'll never learn.



You oughta known better'n nat !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I plan to die in that swamp...
> 
> one day.


One day a long, long, long, long, long, long, long, loooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg way down the road!

Ah'ite Mud, the trucks ready, we got new tires to break in darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Stand aside folks!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 2, 2012)

BBQ sounds good tonight


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Sketti for supper... blek.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Sketti for supper... blek.



Sketti here too.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I got sunburnt



Mmmmmmmmm, tan lines . . .





rhbama3 said:


> Paging lotion boy......





Here Im izzzzzz!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sketti here too.....


yup... cheap and doesn't dirty a lotta dishes   But I can't stand the stuff 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, tan lines . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

Y'all done made me hungry. Be back later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2012)

burrrrrrrrrritos.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hamburger helper. Yay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Full on pecans!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, tan lines . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that splains it. H22 Like tan lines= I got a pool.  Oh and he just bought a HEATER for it.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2012)

Where was Apple Pie all my life    That's good stuffs


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 2, 2012)

Quick check in. Been kinda busy here. Got 3 dozen farm fresh eggs from my neighbor, and I already bought 3 dozen at the store....guess I'll bake a few more things and stick them in the freezer!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quick check in. Been kinda busy here. Got 3 dozen farm fresh eggs from my neighbor, and I already bought 3 dozen at the store....guess I'll bake a few more things and stick them in the freezer!



They don't last too long around here....



Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2012)

"Hypothetical after shocks......and that's why we wear hardhats"


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> "Hypothetical after shocks......and that's why we wear hardhats"



Sup?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sup?



Wha I do  We ain friens no more   SUP Can ya spare a trip to the dentist


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wha I do  We ain friens no more   SUP Can ya spare a trip to the dentist



Depends ... ya got any water??


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Depends ... ya got any water??



I do but it comes from the earth, not from a panty hose filter


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 2, 2012)

Jumping in to say hello. Hope all is well!

Jumping out to say y'all have a good one! 

Ima bout to eat some breakfast/supper. Got a griddle with fried eggs and pork sausage patties bout to get eaten.

See ya tomorrow nite!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 2, 2012)

Taker easy AS


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2012)

All this talk about breakfast,  I might need a second supper.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Full on pecans!!!



I got a hankering for some pecans slow roasted with honey and cayenne!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Lawd have mercy....Jaguar got his tabs back!!! 

Neighbor just now brought'em back, said I couldn't figger out why he was donatin to me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Where was Apple Pie all my life    That's good stuffs



Good stuff...isn't it?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I do but it comes from the earth, not from a panty hose filter



Reckon I'll stick to the pie!  



Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy....Jaguar got his tabs back!!!
> 
> Neighbor just now brought'em back, said I couldn't figger out why he was donatin to me.







boneboy96 said:


> Good stuff...isn't it?



Hey Bob!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Reckon I'll stick to the pie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that new puppy?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Reckon I'll stick to the pie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there Elaine!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

Kendall, how you doin`?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Kendall, how you doin`?


 
shhhhhhhh, i'm remaining on the down-low


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> shhhhhhhh, i'm remaining on the down-low





Are you sure? Real sure??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Are you sure? Real sure??


 
We're sorry, you have reached the automatic voice message system _kendallbearden_ is unavailable to talk right now. Please leave a message after the beep, or try your call again later. Thank you.


_Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep._


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> We're sorry, you have reached the automatic voice message system _kendallbearden_ is unavailable to talk right now. Please leave a message after the beep, or try your call again later. Thank you.
> 
> 
> _Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep._





Truer words have never been spoken ....


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> We're sorry, you have reached the automatic voice message system _kendallbearden_ is unavailable to talk right now. Please leave a message after the beep, or try your call again later. Thank you.
> 
> 
> _Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep._





Nicodemus said:


> Truer words have never been spoken ....


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Attn all mods attn all mods please report too the ""hey mods" post


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Reckon I'll stick to the pie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We cashed in all of Jared's cans yesterday-$249.93 

Anyway, to make a long story short, we decided not to cash in his "tabs"- 16 lbs of them. We were going to donate them somewhere for a good cause. Well, Jared flags down a passerby yesterday evening in the dark and rain and donates them   Turns out it was a neighbor, but I had no idea who it was. He brought them back tonight


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

alright fellas get with the program see if we can get 1,20 or 30 replys before they get back


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy...


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Attn all mods attn all mods please report too the ""hey mods" post



Oh, we've seen it.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Oh no uhhhh hey nic might want to get on over too the hey mods post I hear its heating up overthere they might need back up


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Attn all mods attn all mods please report too the ""hey mods" post



twelvens.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 2, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How is that new puppy?



they're fat 'lil rascals ... two weeks old today.  I'm hoping to get to down and see them about this time next week!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh no uhhhh hey nic might want to get on over too the hey mods post I hear its heating up overthere they might need back up





The old mountain men and fur trappers of the early 1800s had a valuable sayin, which I`m gonna pass on to you, free of charge.

"Bad companions bring bad luck. Be sure your friends are worthy of losin` your scalp over."


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Oh no uhhhh hey nic might want to get on over too the hey mods post I hear its heating up overthere they might need back up





rhbama3 said:


> twelvens.....



You said it.....twelveuns


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Ignorant folks...    drive me nuts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2012)

Good evenin' folks. Just got done workin, how's errybody doin up in hyere?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ignorant folks...    drive me nuts




Whaaaat???


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Ignorant folks...    drive me nuts



Hey easy some of us find that harsh


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Hey easy some of us find that harsh



If you're ignorant, educate yourself. Its THAT simple. 

I'm ignorant of plenty of things, but I do at least try and learn about them.


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 2, 2012)

Good grief.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

243Savage said:


> Good grief.



Where u been frosty? Buddy oh buddy


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> If you're ignorant, educate yourself. Its THAT simple.
> 
> I'm ignorant of plenty of things, but I do at least try and learn about them.



Ruff day my sista??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that splains it. H22 Like tan lines= I got a pool.  Oh and he just bought a HEATER for it.


Year 'round swimmin!


Hankus said:


> Where was Apple Pie all my life    That's good stuffs


 I like apple pie.....................


Tag-a-long said:


> Sup?


 Hey sista!


boneboy96 said:


> I got a hankering for some pecans slow roasted with honey and cayenne!


That sounds YUMMY!


Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy....Jaguar got his tabs back!!!
> 
> Neighbor just now brought'em back, said I couldn't figger out why he was donatin to me.


 Good DEAL!!!


rhbama3 said:


> twelvens.....


Thank you!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good evenin' folks. Just got done workin, how's errybody doin up in hyere?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ruff day my sista??



I was good till, I got on GON 

How ya doin Sista  Can't wait to see new pics of your pup!!!!


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 2, 2012)

whitetail hunter said:


> Where u been frosty? Buddy oh buddy



I was trying to eat dinner until someone called and said some twelvens were actin' up.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> If you're ignorant, educate yourself. Its THAT simple.
> 
> I'm ignorant of plenty of things, but I do at least try and learn about them.





243Savage said:


> Good grief.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

243Savage said:


> I was trying to eat dinner until someone called and said some twelvens were actin' up.



Well I'm sorry is that what the batman sign on the other page was?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good evenin' folks. Just got done workin, how's errybody doin up in hyere?



Blowed up like a balloon 

How you iz??


----------



## whitetail hunter (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh and frosty I tryed to send my papers in for camp sign up but don't have no address


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2012)

ok, new one started, lets pack up & move folks.........


----------

